# What Has Allah Brought The World?



## JStone (Oct 13, 2011)

With 60 Islamic countries and 1.5 billion Muhammadans in the world, in the last, say, 500  years, what are the important scientific discoveries, medical inventions, cures for diseases, innovations in information technology and biotechnology and green technology, contributions in the arts, music, literature and poetry and advances in democratic principles and advances in human rights for which we can be thankful to allah?

There must be a prodigious list since allah is the greatest [aka allahu akbar].


----------



## syrenn (Oct 13, 2011)

What has allah brought us? ......lol.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go]Jeff Dunham - Achmed the Dead Terrorist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AmericanFirst (Oct 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> With 60 Islamic countries and 1.5 billion Muhammadans in the world, in the last, say, 500  years, what are the important scientific discoveries, medical inventions, cures for diseases, innovations in information technology and biotechnology and green technology, contributions in the arts, music, literature and poetry and advances in democratic principles and advances in human rights for which we can be thankful to allah?
> 
> There must be a prodigious list since allah is the greatest [aka allahu akbar].


Allah, aka "satan" has brought evil to the world.


----------



## JStone (Oct 14, 2011)

Gabe said:


> No religion has brought anything useful to the world.



Torah: Proclaim Liberty Throughout The Land.

OWNED.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 14, 2011)

Hummus and shawarma.


----------



## JStone (Oct 14, 2011)

AmericanFirst said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > With 60 Islamic countries and 1.5 billion Muhammadans in the world, in the last, say, 500  years, what are the important scientific discoveries, medical inventions, cures for diseases, innovations in information technology and biotechnology and green technology, contributions in the arts, music, literature and poetry and advances in democratic principles and advances in human rights for which we can be thankful to allah?
> ...



Allah was the name of the pagan moon god before Mahomet stole it like that bandit stole Judaism and Christianity.  And, like the "booty" he stole from the caravans he hijacked.


----------



## JStone (Oct 16, 2011)

Down with allah.  Up with Challah


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 16, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]*Let It Blow &#8211; Hamas &#8216;Choir&#8217; in Palestine*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Oh the infidels alive are frightful, 
But the killing is so delightful, 
And since we've no ethics to show, 
Let It Blow(x3).[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]The Jihad doesn&#8217;t show signs of stopping, 
And I've bought some rockets for launching, 
The children are right way down below, 
Let It Blow (x3). [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]When we finally kill Jews tonight, 
How I'll hate not killing them all. 
But if you'll really pack my explosives tight, 
All the Jews in the bus will be gone.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]The Christians are all quickly dying, 
And, my virgins, we're still multiplying, 
But as Allah hates infidels so, 
Let It Blow (x3). 
[/FONT]
^A few months early but its always 'Christmas' in Palestine. ​


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> With 60 Islamic countries and 1.5 billion Muhammadans in the world, in the last, say, 500  years, what are the important scientific discoveries, medical inventions, cures for diseases, innovations in information technology and biotechnology and green technology, contributions in the arts, music, literature and poetry and advances in democratic principles and advances in human rights for which we can be thankful to allah?
> 
> There must be a prodigious list since allah is the greatest [aka allahu akbar].


At least five major genocides, thousands of massacres, several wars also nothing they invented couldn't have been invented somewhere else.


----------



## JStone (Oct 16, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > With 60 Islamic countries and 1.5 billion Muhammadans in the world, in the last, say, 500  years, what are the important scientific discoveries, medical inventions, cures for diseases, innovations in information technology and biotechnology and green technology, contributions in the arts, music, literature and poetry and advances in democratic principles and advances in human rights for which we can be thankful to allah?
> ...



Historian Will Durant, "The Story of Civilisation: Our Oriental Heritage"... : 


> The Mohammedan conquest of India is probably the bloodiest story in history. The Islamic historians and scholars have recorded with great glee and pride the slaughters of Hindus, forced conversions, abduction of Hindu women and children to slave markets and the destruction of temples carried out by the warriors of Islam during 800 AD to 1700 AD.


----------



## JStone (Oct 16, 2011)

Allah did invent the vagina. 

Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth: Mohammed said, The marriage vow most rightly expected to be obeyed is the husbands right to enjoy the wifes vagina"


----------



## JStone (Oct 17, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > With 60 Islamic countries and 1.5 billion Muhammadans in the world, in the last, say, 500  years, what are the important scientific discoveries, medical inventions, cures for diseases, innovations in information technology and biotechnology and green technology, contributions in the arts, music, literature and poetry and advances in democratic principles and advances in human rights for which we can be thankful to allah?
> ...



Millions of Muslims slaughtered by...Muslims.  That allahu akbar shit is whacked.  Islam the religion of pieces----pieces of a body here, pieces of a body there.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqcOFoiPUUk]Muslims Killing Muslims - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Oct 25, 2011)

Stupid Muslimes pray 5 times each day to their allah but their allah is a Zionist   

*Investor's Business Daily: How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In The Dark*

Israel, a New Jersey-sized nation of 7.5 million people (1.7 million of whom are Arab) filed 7,082 international patents in the five years ending in 2007. By contrast, 28 majority-Muslim nations with almost 1.2 billion people  155 times the population of Israel  were granted 2,071 patents in the same period. Narrowing the comparison to the 17 Muslim nations of the Middle East from Morocco to Iran and down the Arabian Peninsula, the 409 million people in that region generated 680 patents in five years.
This means that the Arab and Iranian world produced about one patent per year for every 3 million people, compared with Israel's output of one annual patent for every 5,295 people, an Israeli rate some 568 times that of Israel's neighbors and sometime enemies.

The awarding of Nobel Prizes in the quantitative areas of chemistry, economics and physics shows a similar disparity, with five Israeli winners compared with one French Algerian (a Jew who earned the prize for work done in France) and an Egyptian-American (for work done at Caltech in California).

But wealth isn't the sole explanation for this disparity in intellectual innovation. Saudi Arabia enjoyed a per capita income of $24,200 in 2010. Yet the Kingdom averages an anemic 37 patents per year compared with Israel's 1,416 per year  and there are 3 1/2 times more Saudis than Israelis, meaning that Israel's per capita output of intellectual property is 132 times greater than Saudi Arabia's.

The telltale signs of Israel's economic rise can be seen in the Tel Aviv skyline and the new office complexes around Jerusalem. International giant Teva Pharmaceutical Industries Ltd. was founded in 1901 by three pharmacists in Jerusalem. Today it employs 40,000 around the world. Teva has a market cap of $44.2 billion  the most highly valued company based in Israel and the ninth-largest firm traded on the Nasdaq

A few miles from Teva's gleaming office campus west of the Old City sits the former national mint building for the British Mandate. Built in 1937, this renovated building, along with the old Ottoman Empire railway warehouses next to it, houses the JVP Media Quarter and 300 entrepreneurs.

The complex hosts Israel's leading venture capital firm, Jerusalem Venture Partners, as well as 35 startups and a performing arts center for good measure. JVP, which has helped launch 70 companies since 1993, has more than $820 million under management with seven active venture capital funds.

The Media Quarter concept was created in 2002 when JVP founder Erel Margalit wanted to create a media-focused incubator that combined technology, culture, art and business. JVP has shepherded 18 initial public offerings, mergers and acquisitions, including some of the largest Israel-based companies: Qlik Technologies, Netro Corp., Chromatis Networks, Precise Software, Cogent Communications.

Less than 300 miles separate the purposeful creative buzz in the JVP Media Quarter from the restive streets of Cairo, where the Muslim Brotherhood tells Egypt's unemployed that their plight is the fault of corrupt capitalists and Jews. It doesn't take a Nobel Prize-winning economist to figure out where these two economies are going.

How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In Dark - Latest Headlines - Investors.com


----------



## idb (Oct 25, 2011)

You really need to get educated.
Much of Western science & engineering was built on the shoulders of Islamic studies.


----------



## JStone (Oct 25, 2011)

Allah has brought the world adult breast-feeding...
Islam and The Nursing of Adults

Hmmm, this Islime shit may not be so bad after all


----------



## JStone (Oct 26, 2011)

idb said:


> You really need to get educated.
> Much of Western science & engineering was built on the shoulders of Islamic studies.



And, the Muhammadan decided to just slack off the last 1000 years?


----------



## idb (Oct 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > You really need to get educated.
> ...



I'd say that it's a salutary lesson on what happens when fundamentalists take over be they Muslim, Christian, Jew...


----------



## JStone (Oct 26, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Fundamentalists is merely a Western euphemism for Muslims.


----------



## idb (Oct 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



What do you call ultra-orthodox jews then?


----------



## JStone (Oct 26, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Jews don't fly airplanes into buildings and blow up trains and become suicide bombers, so, leave the Jews out, difficult though it may be to do so..

Jews have received 180 Nobel Prizes.  Muslims, just 4.

Turkey PM Erdogan: The Term &#8220;Moderate Islam&#8221; Is Ugly And Offensive; There Is No Moderate Islam; Islam Is Islam.


----------



## idb (Oct 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



So to you 'fundamentalist' is a euphemism for Muslim?


----------



## JStone (Oct 26, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Fundamentalist doesnt exist in Islam.  It's a made-up Western word.


----------



## idb (Oct 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Of course it is.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/relig...is-doing-for-the-whole-of-humanity-today.html


----------



## JStone (Oct 26, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Now, you know.


----------



## idb (Oct 26, 2011)

As a matter of interest, if the ultra-orthodox Jews were in charge, do you think that Israel and the Jews in general would still be winning Nobel Prizes and innovating as they are?


----------



## JStone (Oct 26, 2011)

idb said:


> As a matter of interest, if the ultra-orthodox Jews were in charge, do you think that Israel and the Jews in general would still be winning Nobel Prizes and innovating as they are?



Ultra Orthodox Jews means they are ultra-brilliant.

 Muslims are "fundamentally" ignorant


----------



## idb (Oct 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > As a matter of interest, if the ultra-orthodox Jews were in charge, do you think that Israel and the Jews in general would still be winning Nobel Prizes and innovating as they are?
> ...


Nope, no ignorance here...


> But from the beginning of the current term a grim and disturbing drama has been played out instead in the busy street outside the school gates in the Israeli town of Beit Shemesh.
> 
> As the children and their mothers make their way home, intimidating pickets of ultra-orthodox Jewish men have been waiting for them a little way up the street - some, say the families, have thrown stones and tomatoes and faeces as they have tried to pass.
> ..............................
> ...


BBC News - Intimidating protest highlight Israeli religious divide


----------



## JStone (Oct 26, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



No ignorance here...

*South Koreans study the central text of Judaism, the Talmud, in the hope of cultivating genius.*


> Close to 50 million people live in South Korea, and almost everyone is taught the Talmud at home by their parents.
> 
> "We tried to understand why the Jews are geniuses, and we came to the conclusion that we think it is because they study the Talmud," said the Korean ambassador to Israel, Young Sam Ma
> 
> ...


----------



## idb (Oct 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





> there is no doubt  that when Koreans talk about the Talmud they are thinking about some collection of Moral stories - like Aesop's fables. It seems that Ynet has led us astray, and that the Jewish fantasy that  Koreans spend their days trying to understand the logic of talumdic pilpul, will have to be postponed until the messianic age.
> 
> What is more interesting is how a story that was so illogical and contrary to common sense became so widely quoted?


Mostly Kosher: Update to the Korean Talmud Story


----------



## JStone (Oct 26, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Anyone read the Quran to be a genius? 

15 million Jews: 180 Nobel Prizes

1.5 billion Muslims: 4 Nobel Prizes


----------



## JStone (Oct 26, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Why quote a quack blogger instead of the original source?  Are you mentally ill?

South Koreans study the central text of Judaism, the Talmud, in the hope of cultivating genius.


> Close to 50 million people live in South Korea, and almost everyone is taught the Talmud at home by their parents.
> 
> "We tried to understand why the Jews are geniuses, and we came to the conclusion that we think it is because they study the Talmud," said the Korean ambassador to Israel, Young Sam Ma
> 
> ...


----------



## idb (Oct 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Maybe because Islam is the religion of peace?
After all, Nobel made his fortune blowing things up and and building things to blow people up.


----------



## idb (Oct 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Fair enough, try this guy
Rabbi Dr. Dovid Gottlieb: debunking Korean Talmud story


> So basically we have an answer. The Koreans are calling a book of collections of Talmudic stories "The Talmud". I can only guess that the Korean ambassador thinks that the Talmud is a collection of moral stories.





> Rabbi Dr. Dovid Gottlieb is a senior faculty member at Ohr Somayach in Jerusalem. An author and lecturer, Rabbi Gottlieb received his Ph.D. in mathematical logic at Brandeis University and later become Professor of Philosophy at Johns Hopkins University. His book Ontological Economy: Substitutional Quantification and Mathematics was published by Oxford in 1980; The Informed Soul was published by Artscroll in 1990, and has recently been reprinted. He is a regular lecturer at kiruv conferences and known for his stimulating and energetic presentations on philosophical issues of Jewish interest.


----------



## JStone (Oct 26, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Islam, the religion of peace?  

Sahih Muslim Hadeeth: Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: The last hour would not come unless the Muslims will fight against the Jews and the Muslims would kill them until the Jews would hide themselves behind a stone or a tree and a stone or a tree would say: Muslim, or the servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me; come and kill him; but the tree Gharqad would not say, for it is the tree of the Jews.

Quran: We are clear of you and of whatever ye worship besides Allah: we have rejected you, and there has arisen, between us and you, enmity and hatred for ever,- unless ye believe in Allah and Him alone"

Quran: Fight against those who (1) believe not in Allâh, (2) nor in the Last Day, (3) nor forbid that which has been forbidden by Allâh and His Messenger (4) and those who acknowledge not the religion of truth (i.e. Islâm) among the people of the Scripture (Jews and Christians), until they pay the Jizyah[] with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued.


----------



## idb (Oct 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



It was just a thought...


----------



## JStone (Oct 26, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Peace with the infidel is not in Islam.  Hate,  war and murder, yes.  Peace, not so much.

Bernard Lewis


> If the peoples of the Middle East continue on their present path, the suicide bomber may become a metaphor for the whole region, and there will be no escape from a downward spiral of hate and spite, rage and self-pity, poverty and oppression.


----------



## JStone (Oct 26, 2011)

JStone said:


> With 60 Islamic countries and 1.5 billion Muhammadans in the world, in the last, say, 500  years, what are the important scientific discoveries, medical inventions, cures for diseases, innovations in information technology and biotechnology and green technology, contributions in the arts, music, literature and poetry and advances in democratic principles and advances in human rights for which we can be thankful to allah?
> 
> There must be a prodigious list since allah is the greatest [aka allahu akbar].



allah gave us pedophilia.  

Ibn Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad... 


> Muhammad married &#8216;A&#8217;isha in Mecca when she was a child of six [Muhammad was 53] and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams



Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth...


> Narrated 'Aisha:: The Prophet and I used to take a bath from a single pot while we were Junub. During the menses, he used to order me to put on an Izar (dress worn below the waist) and used to fondle me. While in Itikaf, he used to bring his head near me and I would wash it while I used to be in my periods (menses).


----------



## Matilda (Oct 27, 2011)

JStone said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > With 60 Islamic countries and 1.5 billion Muhammadans in the world, in the last, say, 500  years, what are the important scientific discoveries, medical inventions, cures for diseases, innovations in information technology and biotechnology and green technology, contributions in the arts, music, literature and poetry and advances in democratic principles and advances in human rights for which we can be thankful to allah?
> ...



Allah might not have brought much to the world except wife beatings and all that, but seriously, what religion has brought anything useful to the world?


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

Matilda said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Torah: Proclaim Liberty Throughout The Land.  Love thy neighbor as thyself.

Good start?


----------



## Matilda (Oct 27, 2011)

JStone said:


> Matilda said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



So the Jews are liberating Palestine? And is that "liberty" in the sense of no right of return for Palestinians?
As for the second one, love thy neighbour, man, Israelis couldn't hate their neighbours more. 
So that would be two strikes, one more and you're out!


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

Matilda said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Matilda said:
> ...



What's Palestine?   Who are the Palestinians?


----------



## Matilda (Oct 27, 2011)

JStone said:


> Matilda said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



This thread is about what Allah brought to the world that you started and I replied that no religion has brought anything useful. Israelis should love their neighbours (arabs/Palestinians...) and give them liberty by taking down the wall and giving them the right of return.


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

Matilda said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Matilda said:
> ...



You didn't answer my questions.  Try, again: What is Palestine and who are Palestinians?


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 27, 2011)

You do realize that Allah and God are one and the same don't you?


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> You do realize that Allah and God are one and the same don't you?



My God doesn't say to kill all infidels.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 27, 2011)

Matilda said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Matilda said:
> ...



You are living in a dream world.


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

Matilda said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Matilda said:
> ...



Judaism brought the world liberty, the Golden Rule and the 10 Commandments which forms the basis of the civilized world.

Allah has some catching up to do.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 27, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> You do realize that Allah and God are one and the same don't you?



So Jesus is allah's son?  Funny.  He didn't say that.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 27, 2011)

Bible's that Christians use in arabic Church's in the Middle East are written in the arabic language.

The name "Allah" is used when describing God.   

Allah just means "The God"   

God, Jehova, and Allah, have the same meaning.


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Bible's that Christians use in arabic Church's in the Middle East are written in the arabic language.
> 
> The name "Allah" is used when describing God.
> 
> ...



The pedophile fake prophet Mahound stole the Jewish and Christian Gods and their prophets and patriarchs that were established thousands of years before islime was concocted.

Islam is a scam and muslimes ignorant brainwashed idiots.

Isn't it your adult breast-feeding time?  http://answering-islam.org/Shamoun/nursing_of_adults.htm


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 27, 2011)

GayStone you are so jealous of Muslims and Islam that it has warped your brain.


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> GayStone you are so jealous of Muslims and Islam that it has warped your brain.



Islime is doomed.  Jews humiliate the muslime every second of every minute of every hour of every day

*Islamic Scholar Bernard Lewis*


> If the peoples of the Middle East continue on their present path, the suicide bomber may become a metaphor for the whole region, and there will be no escape from a downward spiral of hate and spite, rage and self-pity, poverty and oppression.



*Ivy League Cornell University Partners With Israel's Technion University To Create Genius School *


> The city's "genius school" competition heated up Tuesday when Cornell revealed it's teaming with Israel's Technion university on a proposal for an applied-sciences campus.
> 
> Technion - Israel Institute of Technology is a globally ranked research university based in Haifa. Half the Israel companies on the NASDAQ are headed by Technion alumni. "The Technion is the driving force behind the miracle of Israel's technology economy," Cornell President David Skorton said in a statement.
> Cornell teams with Israel's Technion university in bid to win city's 'genius school' campus - New York Daily News


 
*Investor's Business Daily: How Free Israel Prospers As Islam Remains In The Dark * http://www.investors.com/NewsAndAnalysis/Article.aspx?id=568999[/quote


> Israel, a New Jersey-sized nation of 7.5 million people (1.7 million of whom are Arab) filed 7,082 international patents in the five years ending in 2007. By contrast, 28 majority-Muslim nations with almost 1.2 billion people &#8212; 155 times the population of Israel &#8212; were granted 2,071 patents in the same period. Narrowing the comparison to the 17 Muslim nations of the Middle East from Morocco to Iran and down the Arabian Peninsula, the 409 million people in that region generated 680 patents in five years.
> This means that the Arab and Iranian world produced about one patent per year for every 3 million people, compared with Israel's output of one annual patent for every 5,295 people, an Israeli rate some 568 times that of Israel's neighbors and sometime enemies.
> 
> The awarding of Nobel Prizes in the quantitative areas of chemistry, economics and physics shows a similar disparity, with five Israeli winners compared with one French Algerian (a Jew who earned the prize for work done in France) and an Egyptian-American (for work done at Caltech in California).
> ...



*Israel Trumps The Arab World* http://www.thepeninsulaqatar.com/qatar/156943-israel-trumps-the-arab-world-.html



> DOHA: There is no doubt that Israel is superior to all Arab countries in the sphere of Information Technology, a comparative study between Arab nations and Israel on &#8216;Scientific Research and Patent Rights Compared&#8217; conducted by Dr Khalid Said Rubaia, a Palestinian researcher at American Arab University in Palestine, says.
> 
> Israel spends 4.7 percent of its total GDP on scientific research, which is the highest in the world. However, Arab states are spending 0.2 percent of their total incomes and Asian Arab countries around 0.5 percent of their incomes on research, said
> the report.
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 27, 2011)

You are so envious GayStone of Muslims and Islam that it's just pathetic.


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> You are so envious GayStone of Muslims and Islam that it's just pathetic.



Islime is doomed.  Jews own the muslime.

*Islamic Scholar Bernard Lewis*


> If the peoples of the Middle East continue on their present path, the suicide bomber may become a metaphor for the whole region, and there will be no escape from a downward spiral of hate and spite, rage and self-pity, poverty and oppression.



*Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world*


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge a psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan? His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was breastfeeding her child. When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her." As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing. For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over. Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> ...


 
*Bernard Lewis...*


> A gift of ancient Israel to the world is an idea just as strange as the seventh day of rest [sabbath]: the idea of treating the stranger decently.  This we find repeated a number of times in the Old Testament: the Jews are instructed to treat strangers decently "because you were strangers in Egypt" and don't forget that.  This respect for others, respect for people who are not part of you, respect for those who are different, is unique in the ancient world and constitutes a major Israeli, or ancient Israelite contribution to human civilization.  It occurs a number of times in the Hebrew Bible and is quite explicit.  Do not vex or oppress the stranger.  Frequently strangers are named together with widows and orphans as people whom Jews are commanded not to disrespect but on the contrary, to respect and to help .
> 
> What, if anything, can Israel contribute to the region?  Here I would begin by drawing your attention to something that can be statistically documented---inventiveness, new devices, new inventions.  We have for example statistics of patents on new inventions taken out in the United States during the last part of the century---from 1980 to 2000.  These are the numbers: from Egypt: 70; from Jordan: 15; from Kuwait: 52; from Syria: 20; from Saudi Arabia: 171; from the United Arab Emirates: 32; from Israel: 7,652.


*Dr. Wafa Sultan*...


> All the useful scientific books that you have today are theirs [the Jews] the fruit of their free and creative thinking.   The Jews have come from the tragedy of the Holocaust and forced the world to respect them with their knowledge not with their terror, with their work not their crying and yelling.
> 
> Humanity owes most of the discoveries and science of the 19th and 20th centuries to Jewish scientists.  15 million people scattered throughout the world united and won their rights through work and knowledge.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLOicfZ_bAI]Arabs for Israel - Muslims for Israel - Wafa Sultan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> You are so envious GayStone of Muslims and Islam that it's just pathetic.



Envious of islime concocted by a pedophile who fondled under-age children? 

Ibn Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad... 


> Muhammad married &#8216;A&#8217;isha in Mecca when she was a child of six and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams


 
Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth... 


> : Narrated 'Aisha:: The Prophet and I used to take a bath from a single pot while we were Junub. During the menses, he used to order me to put on an Izar (dress worn below the waist) and used to fondle me. While in Itikaf, he used to bring his head near me and I would wash it while I used to be in my periods (menses).


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> You are so envious GayStone of Muslims and Islam that it's just pathetic.



Who is envious, low achieving muslime loser?

15 million Jews: 180 Jewish Nobel Prize Winners List of Jewish Nobel laureates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

1.5 billion muslimes: Just 4 Nobel Prize Winners


----------



## Douger (Oct 27, 2011)

JStone said:


> With 60 Islamic countries and 1.5 billion Muhammadans in the world, in the last, say, 500  years, what are the important scientific discoveries, medical inventions, cures for diseases, innovations in information technology and biotechnology and green technology, contributions in the arts, music, literature and poetry and advances in democratic principles and advances in human rights for which we can be thankful to allah?
> 
> There must be a prodigious list since allah is the greatest [aka allahu akbar].


He taught people if they wipe their ass with one hand and eat with the other, sickness would avoid them. There was a brief time when he hadn't yet told MoMo that no alcohol was to be consumed. A lot of them died from the confusion and Mo couldn't differentiate by sniffing his own hand because their had been a dead dog under his bed for a couple of weeks.
Prayz Wally !


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that Allah and God are one and the same don't you?
> ...



The ignorant muslimes are actually taught that the prophets and patriarchs Abraham, Moses, and Jesus were muslimes.  Just one problem: They lived hundreds and thousands of years before mahomet was even born and islime invented.  

Not much can be expected of the IQ of the average muslime given mahomet was an illiterate, unemployed cave-dwelling bum, thug and pedophile.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 27, 2011)

GayStone you want be a Muslim so bad it is just driving you crazy.

But you know that your parents would throw you out of their basement if you converted.


----------



## Douger (Oct 27, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awoBDMGhKSw]Leave It To Beaver "Wally & Dudley" Tony Dow & Jimmy Hawkins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Oct 27, 2011)

With an *A*


----------



## Douger (Oct 27, 2011)

With an *A*
OH WAIT !!! The A is gone !
 He's a fucking librull !!!


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> GayStone you want be a Muslim so bad it is just driving you crazy.
> 
> But you know that your parents would throw you out of their basement if you converted.



Muslimes are the most backward, unsuccessful and fucked up people in the world known only for terrorism.  Even muslimes hate themselves.

Jews are the most highly educated, accomplished and successful people in the history of the world.

Islamic Scholar Bernard Lewis


> If the peoples of the Middle East continue on their present path, the suicide bomber may become a metaphor for the whole region, and there will be no escape from a downward spiral of hate and spite, rage and self-pity, poverty and oppression.



Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge a psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan? His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was breastfeeding her child. When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her." As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing. For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over. Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 27, 2011)

GayStone if Jews are so smart.

Then you must be one of their retards.

Because you keep posting the same non sense posts over and over and over???


----------



## Douger (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> GayStone is Jews are so smart.
> 
> Then you must be one of their retards.
> 
> Because you keep posting the same non sense posts over and over and over???


*HEY* G-D damnit!
He's allowed to ! He is chosen ! Self chosen but ask your masters for an opinion. Begin with Rahm.

Anti Semite !
Goy trash !


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> GayStone if Jews are so smart.
> 
> Then you must be one of their retards.
> 
> Because you keep posting the same non sense posts over and over and over???



Since you follow a cult invented by an illiterate pedophile with a penchant for fondling under-age girls and who made his 6 year old wife clean his semen-stained trousers and who advocated adult breast-feeding, you would be the "retard"

Please do not breed.

Ibn Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad... 


> Muhammad married Aisha in Mecca when she was a child of six and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams


 
Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth


> Narrated 'Aisha:: The Prophet and I used to take a bath from a single pot while we were Junub. During the menses, he used to order me to put on an Izar (dress worn below the waist) and used to fondle me. While in Itikaf, he used to bring his head near me and I would wash it while I used to be in my periods (menses).



Sahih Bukhari...


> Narrated 'Aisha: I used to wash the traces of Janaba (semen) from the clothes of the Prophet and he used to go for prayers while traces of water were still on it (water spots were still visible).



Islamic tradition of adult breast-feeding
Islam and The Nursing of Adults


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 27, 2011)

About a trillion laughs from dumbass Islamophobes.


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

allah has brought religiously sanctioned spousal abuse and wife-beating. allahu fucku!

Quran 4:34: Allah has made men superior to women because men spend their wealth to support them. Therefore, virtuous women are obedient, and they are to guard their unseen parts as Allah has guarded them. As for women whom you fear will rebel, admonish them first, and then send them to a separate bed, and then beat them. But if they are obedi-ent after that, then do nothing further; surely Allah is exalted and great!

This muslime troglodyte provides guidance on the proper technique for beating your disobedient Muslima MEMRI: Egyptian Cleric Sa'd Arafat: Islam Permits Wife Beating Only When She Refuses to Have Sex with Her Husband


----------



## JStone (Oct 27, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> About a trillion laughs from dumbass Islamophobes.



Islime has much genocide.  Laughs, not so much.

Sahih Muslim Hadeeth: Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: The last hour would not come unless the Muslims will fight against the Jews and the Muslims would kill them until the Jews would hide themselves behind a stone or a tree and a stone or a tree would say: Muslim, or the servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me; come and kill him; but the tree Gharqad would not say, for it is the tree of the Jews.



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


----------



## JStone (Oct 28, 2011)

allah has brought the world religiously sanctioned honor killings including killing your wife if she wants a divorce, killing your daughter if raped and if she dresses too western.

All, in the name of the religion of peace and the all-merciful allah


----------



## Douger (Oct 28, 2011)

JStone said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


But he loves you (pbuh)


----------



## OldCountry (Oct 28, 2011)

First of all, Allah is not exclusively a Muslim word. It simply means god, moon god origin or not, and it was used by Arabic-speaking Christians a long time before Islam even existed. And as far as arts, music and culture go they got a shitload of it. But its true they´ve been lacking progress in the technology, human rights etc. department for some time now, and thats most likely because Islam hasnt been reformed like Christianity has to butt out of everything but the religious aspect itself. Islam is not only a religion, its a politican and judicial system as well. And its over 600 years old. There isnt anything wrong with the people as such, they´ll come around but they have to do in their own due time. I think intervention is the wrong way to go.


----------



## JStone (Oct 28, 2011)

OldCountry said:


> First of all, Allah is not exclusively a Muslim word. It simply means god, moon god origin or not, and it was used by Arabic-speaking Christians a long time before Islam even existed. And as far as arts, music and culture go they got a shitload of it.



Can you name important Eastern Muslims in the arts, music and culture that are not religious in nature?  No, I didn't think so.


----------



## JStone (Oct 28, 2011)

Allah brought the world Osama Bin Laden 

*Omar Osama bin Laden*...


> My father has a religious goal. He is controlled by the rules of jihad. He only kills if he thinks there is a need.&#8221;
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/middle_east/article6996210.ece


----------



## OldCountry (Oct 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> OldCountry said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, Allah is not exclusively a Muslim word. It simply means god, moon god origin or not, and it was used by Arabic-speaking Christians a long time before Islam even existed. And as far as arts, music and culture go they got a shitload of it.
> ...



First of all, why does it have to be non-religious? Religion is a big part of their daily life. And what counts as religious in nature? Just the mention of god? There are lovesongs where they mention god, but that is true in the US as well. Also, why do they have to be Muslims? Look at George Wassouf (A christian Assyrian from Syria) who is loved all over the Arabic world. Look at the Taj Mahal for example, a mausoleum/mosque, that is religious in nature. Would you disagree that it is an amazing work of art?


----------



## JStone (Oct 29, 2011)

OldCountry said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > OldCountry said:
> ...



Islam does not permit the reading or writing of literature non-religious in nature.  Nor, the listening to of music.

That's not a religion, that's a CULT!


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 29, 2011)

List of inventions in the medieval Islamic world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone (Oct 29, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> List of inventions in the medieval Islamic world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



You needed to go back to the Middle Ages using wikipedia and google?  You did that all by your little self? 

How about more recent? 

And, those inventions were stolen from the Jews, Christians, Greeks and Romans.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > List of inventions in the medieval Islamic world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



More preserved than stolen I think.
Virtually all of our knowledge of the greeks and such came from the Moors in Spain after the dark ages.
Know your history or you will be destined to repeat the same mistakes.


----------



## JStone (Oct 29, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



The Muslimes invented 1000 years ago but since then they've been, what slacking off? 

Oh, Allah invented the internet, right?


----------



## OldCountry (Oct 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> OldCountry said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



If singing is forbidden or not is a subject of controversy within the different sects of Islam, and most of them do not consider singing and music haram (wrong) according toIslam. 

You do realize that Islam, like Christianity, has subdivisions (Sunni, Shia) that themselves have subdivisions (Twelver, Wahabi (Bin Ladens Subdivision), Alawi, Bektashi etc)  and that among these subdivisions there are some extremists that interpret things in their own way.  

I mean, do you really think that people in the middle east are machines that follow every saying of their respective religious leaders, that they are not people of different shades and opinions like the people around you? Take a look around and youll see that everything is not black and white, people are people wherever you go and mostly they just wanna live their lives, just like you. And to think that people in the middle east don´t listen to music because some interpret it as haram is just ignorant. 

And i really wish you could stop picking and choosing amongst my text for things that suits whatever answer you got and try to have a real discussion.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 29, 2011)

Islam does not permit the reading or writing of literature non-religious in nature. Nor, the listening to of music.

That's not a religion, that's a CULT!


Never been to a Primitive Baptist church I see.


----------



## JStone (Oct 29, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Islam does not permit the reading or writing of literature non-religious in nature. Nor, the listening to of music.
> 
> That's not a religion, that's a CULT!
> 
> ...



Do Baptists face death for leaving, like in islime, dink?  Baptists not permitted to read and write poetry and other literature nor listen to music like in islime?


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

Allah has brought the world mass murder all in the name of the religion of peace

*Burak Bekdil, Hurriyet, Turkey *

It has been more than two and a half years since Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdo&#287;an told to Israeli President Shimon Peress face, You (Jews) know well how to kill. Prime Minister Erdo&#287;an has also declared more than a few times that the main obstacle to peace in this part of the world is Israel, once calling the Jewish state a festering boil in the Middle East that spreads hate and enmity. In this holy month of Ramadan full of blood on Muslim territories, lets try to identify who are the ones who know well how to kill.

As the Syrian death count clicks every day to come close to 2,000, the Turkish-Kurdish death count does not stop, already over 40,000 since 1984, both adding to the big pool of blood called the Middle East. Only during this Ramadan, the Kurdistan Workers Party, or PKKs, death toll has reached 50 in this Muslim Kurds vs. Muslim Turks war. This excludes the PKK casualties in Turkey and in northern Iraq due to Turkish military retaliation since they are seldom accurately reported.

Sudan is not in the conventional Middle East, so lets ignore the genocide there. Lets ignore, also, the West Pakistani massacres in East Pakistan (Bangladesh) totaling 1.25 million in 1971. Or 200,000 deaths in Algeria in war between Islamists and the government in 1991-2006.

But a simple, strictly Middle East research will give you one million deaths in the all-Muslim Iran-Iraq war; 300,000 Muslim minorities killed by Saddam Hussein; 80,000 Iranians killed during the Islamic revolution; 25,000 deaths in 1970-71, the days of Black September, by the Jordanian government in its fight against the Palestinians; and 20,000 Islamists killed in 1982 by the elder al-Assad in Hama. The World Health Organizations estimate of Osama bin Ladens carnage in Iraq was already 150,000 a few years earlier.

In a 2007 research, Gunnar Heinsohn from the University of Bremen and Daniel Pipes, director of the Middle East Forum, found out that some 11 million Muslims have been violently killed since 1948, of which 35,000, (0.3 percent) died during the six years of Arab war against Israel, or one out of every 315 fatalities. In contrast, over 90 percent who perished were killed by fellow Muslims.

According to Mssrs. Heinsohn and Pipes, the grisly inventory finds the total number of deaths in conflicts all over the world since 1950 numbering around 85 million. Of that, the Muslim Arab deaths in the Arab-Israeli conflict were at 46,000 including 11,000 during Israels war of independence. That makes 0.05 percent of all deaths in all conflicts, or 0.4 percent of all Arab deaths in the Arab-Israeli conflict.

In another calculation ignoring small massacres like the one that goes on in Syria and other deaths during the Arab Spring, only Saddams Iraq, Jordan, the elder al-Assads Syria, Iran-Iraq war, the bin Laden campaign in Iraq, the Iranian Islamic revolution and the Turkish-Kurdish conflict caused 1.65 million Muslim deaths by Muslims compared to less than 50,000 deaths in the Arab-Israeli conflict since 1950, including fatalities during and after Operation Cast Lead which came after the Heinsohn-Pipes study. For those who dont have a calculator ready at their desks, allow me to tell: 50,000 is three percent of 1.65 million.

Golda Meir, the fourth prime minister of Israel, or rather the Mother of Israel, had a perfectly realistic point when she said that peace in the Middle East would only be possible when Arabs love their children more than they hate us.

Why Golda Meir was right - Hurriyet Daily News


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2011)

The rank hypocrisy of those who (rightly) take offense at some of the other stupid fucking bigots on this board when it is directed against a group they identify with but then turn around and show themselves to be every bit the stupid fucking bigot themselves is absurd and pathetic. 

Some (rightly) take offense when anti-semitic assholes spew their venom, but then spew the same kind of hateful bullshit themselves against Muslims.

Some (rightly) take offense when racist motherfuckers indulge in hateful, cowardly rhetoric against blacks, but then turn around andn indulge in exactly the same kind of haeful, cowardly rhetoric against whites, or Latinos, etc.

How about ALL you stupid fucking mental defectives stop being bigoted pieces of shit and leave it at that?


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> The rank hypocrisy of those who (rightly) take offense at some of the other stupid fucking bigots on this board when it is directed against a group they identify with but then turn around and show themselves to be every bit the stupid fucking bigot themselves is absurd and pathetic.
> 
> Some (rightly) take offense when anti-semitic assholes spew their venom, but then spew the same kind of hateful bullshit themselves against Muslims.
> 
> ...



Allah hit you with an idiot stick?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > The rank hypocrisy of those who (rightly) take offense at some of the other stupid fucking bigots on this board when it is directed against a group they identify with but then turn around and show themselves to be every bit the stupid fucking bigot themselves is absurd and pathetic.
> ...





Fuck you. YOU are presonally responsible for every anti-Semitic comment, act of vandalism, or attack that you ever see or experience. EVERY FUCKING ONE. Until you cease to be the exact same problem you bitch about you have no fucking leg to stand on and are a grave threat to every Jew everywhere. As long as you insist on wallowing in your destructive, cowardly hatred, you are the cause - THE DIRECT CAUSE - of any and all destructive and cowardly hatred against you and yours. Take the plank from your own eye - and shove it up your stupid, mother-fucking ass you piece of shit. I have no patience for anti-Semites, including the disingenuous lefties who play games hiding behind, "oh no, I'm just anti-Zionist!" just as I have no patience for assholes who direct the same kind of fear and prejudice against all Muslims as some faceless Boogeyman. It's the same thing, it comes from the same weakness, and it has the same results. Make no mistake, YOU are the biggest anti-Semite you've ever met, douchebag. Fuck you. 

The same sentiment applies to the equally stupid mother fuckers who keep starting those "da Jews are behind it all!" threads. You're all immoral, self-destructive, fucking morons. Fuck the lot 'o ya.


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Allah making you have another bad day?


----------



## Douger (Nov 14, 2011)

Camel sex ?


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

Douger said:


> Camel sex ?



What has Ireland brought the world?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





Go fuck yourself, you filthy anti-Semite.


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Camel sex ?
> ...



I can't think of anything Ireland has brought the world, either.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Camel sex ?
> ...





Thomas Cahill | How the Irish Saved Civilization | About the Book



Famous Irish Authors


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...



The Irish saved civililzation while in a drunken stupor?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck you, bigot. Are you fishing for the insults by which you define your very existence? Go fish somewhere else.


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Fuck you, bigot. Are you fishing for the insults by which you define your very existence? Go fish somewhere else.



*Alcoholism in Ireland*


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2011)

Go fish somewhere else, you filthy anti-Semite.


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Go fish somewhere else, you filthy anti-Semite.



*Binge drinking is 'the norm' in Ireland - irishhealth.com*


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2011)

Go fishing somewhere else, you filthy anti-Semite.


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Go fishing somewhere else, you filthy anti-Semite.



Who's the antisemite, psycho?

Quran 5:60: Say O Muhammad to the people of the Scripture: "Shall I inform you of something worse than that, regarding the recompense from Allâh: those Jews who incurred the Curse of Allâh and His Wrath, those of whom He transformed into monkeys and swines,


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2011)

Go fishing somewhere else, you filthy anti-Semite.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck you. YOU are presonally responsible for every anti-Semitic comment, act of vandalism, or attack that you ever see or experience. EVERY FUCKING ONE. Until you cease to be the exact same problem you bitch about you have no fucking leg to stand on and are a grave threat to every Jew everywhere. As long as you insist on wallowing in your destructive, cowardly hatred, you are the cause - THE DIRECT CAUSE - of any and all destructive and cowardly hatred against you and yours. Take the plank from your own eye - and shove it up your stupid, mother-fucking ass you piece of shit. I have no patience for anti-Semites, including the disingenuous lefties who play games hiding behind, "oh no, I'm just anti-Zionist!" just as I have no patience for assholes who direct the same kind of fear and prejudice against all Muslims as some faceless Boogeyman. It's the same thing, it comes from the same weakness, and it has the same results. Make no mistake, YOU are the biggest anti-Semite you've ever met, douchebag. Fuck you. 

The same sentiment applies to the equally stupid mother fuckers who keep starting those "da Jews are behind it all!" threads. You're all immoral, self-destructive, fucking morons. Fuck the lot 'o ya.


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Fuck you. YOU are presonally responsible for every anti-Semitic comment, act of vandalism, or attack that you ever see or experience. EVERY FUCKING ONE. Until you cease to be the exact same problem you bitch about you have no fucking leg to stand on and are a grave threat to every Jew everywhere. As long as you insist on wallowing in your destructive, cowardly hatred, you are the cause - THE DIRECT CAUSE - of any and all destructive and cowardly hatred against you and yours. Take the plank from your own eye - and shove it up your stupid, mother-fucking ass you piece of shit. I have no patience for anti-Semites, including the disingenuous lefties who play games hiding behind, "oh no, I'm just anti-Zionist!" just as I have no patience for assholes who direct the same kind of fear and prejudice against all Muslims as some faceless Boogeyman. It's the same thing, it comes from the same weakness, and it has the same results. Make no mistake, YOU are the biggest anti-Semite you've ever met, douchebag. Fuck you.
> 
> The same sentiment applies to the equally stupid mother fuckers who keep starting those "da Jews are behind it all!" threads. You're all immoral, self-destructive, fucking morons. Fuck the lot 'o ya.



Who's the antisemite, psycho?

Quran 5:60: Say O Muhammad to the people of the Scripture: "Shall I inform you of something worse than that, regarding the recompense from Allâh: those Jews who incurred the Curse of Allâh and His Wrath, those of whom He transformed into monkeys and swines,


----------



## idb (Nov 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Camel sex ?
> ...



They invented the potato.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you. YOU are presonally responsible for every anti-Semitic comment, act of vandalism, or attack that you ever see or experience. EVERY FUCKING ONE. Until you cease to be the exact same problem you bitch about you have no fucking leg to stand on and are a grave threat to every Jew everywhere. As long as you insist on wallowing in your destructive, cowardly hatred, you are the cause - THE DIRECT CAUSE - of any and all destructive and cowardly hatred against you and yours. Take the plank from your own eye - and shove it up your stupid, mother-fucking ass you piece of shit. I have no patience for anti-Semites, including the disingenuous lefties who play games hiding behind, "oh no, I'm just anti-Zionist!" just as I have no patience for assholes who direct the same kind of fear and prejudice against all Muslims as some faceless Boogeyman. It's the same thing, it comes from the same weakness, and it has the same results. Make no mistake, YOU are the biggest anti-Semite you've ever met, douchebag. Fuck you.
> ...




YOU. I've told you this many times now. It's YOU.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 14, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...





Actually, that would be South America.


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Allah invented the potato


----------



## idb (Nov 14, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



What?
South America?
I'm never relying on Yahoo again.
It's back to Google for me!!


----------



## JStone (Nov 14, 2011)

idb said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



allah invented yahoo and google  allah is one clever motherfucker


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

allah brought us the vagina and the right to enjoy it 
Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth: Mohammed said, &#8220;The marriage vow most rightly expected to be obeyed is the husband&#8217;s right to enjoy the wife&#8217;s vagina.

allah is a horn dog


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2011)

Fuck off, bigot.


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Fuck off, bigot.



That's right, you don't like vagina, closet case.


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...



The Irish saved civilization at the same time puking their guts out from binge drinking?  Wow, those Irish micks  can sure multitask


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2011)

Fuck off, you filthy anti-Semite. The world has no need for cowards like you.


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Fuck off, you filthy anti-Semite. The world has no need for cowards like you.



I love the Jews.  The Irish drunks, not so much.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off, you filthy anti-Semite. The world has no need for cowards like you.
> ...





Your very obvious hatred for Jews makes me sick, you spineless bigoted fuck.


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm Jewish, you stupid yahoo.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...




Self-loathing is particularly distasteful, you anti-Semitic son of a bitch.


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Projecting.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 15, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> At least five major genocides, thousands of massacres, several wars also nothing they invented couldn't have been invented somewhere else.



And it turns out Algebra actually came from China, the Arabs picked it up from them, didn't actually invent it....


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...




I don't care what you are projecting, you filthy fucking bigot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 15, 2011)

idb said:


> You really need to get educated.
> Much of Western science & engineering was built on the shoulders of Islamic studies.



Yeah, bullshit.

But if you repeat it often enough, you'll get mindless leftists to believe it.

To claim the works of Ibn Asalem to Islam, who spent over half of his life in prison for blasphemy and dangerous ideas,  is the same as crediting the discoveries of Galileo to the Catholic church.


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > You really need to get educated.
> ...



Those ignorant camel drivers stole everything good from the Jews, Christians and Greeks.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Those ignorant camel drivers stole everything good from the Jews, Christians and Greeks.



Ibn Asalem was a brilliant mathematician. His work significantly advanced the field. But he built on a foundation laid by by the Chinese, Indians and Babylonians.

The point is that the knowledge and discovery advanced in spite of Islam, not because of it.


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Those ignorant camel drivers stole everything good from the Jews, Christians and Greeks.
> ...



That thug and pedophile Mahomet stole the Jewish patriarchs and prophets and made them muslimes, although, they lived thousands of years before that piece of garbage was born and invented the dreaded islime.  Ignorant muslimes don't know any better but, hey, Mahomet, after all, was an ignorant illiterate cave-dweller.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2011)

Fuck you, bigot.


----------



## destroythedome (Nov 15, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Ekatard; Calm down son you can have a stroke getting worked up like that. Resorting to vulgarities shows everyone how weak your arguments are. Whitch is too bad because just occasinally you make a valid point worthy of discussion.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2011)

To whom was that post directed?


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Fuck you, bigot.



Try to contain your homoerotic fantasies, freak.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 15, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Those ignorant camel drivers stole everything good from the Jews, Christians and Greeks.
> ...



And it will continue in spite of those attempting to rein it back imo.


----------



## pgm (Nov 15, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Interesting tidbit on Islamic Philosophers and Aristotle. Many of them became so enamored by Aristotle that they believed that anything that contradicted Aristotle, including the Quran, was false. It became a huge problem for the Islamic world. That's why Thomas Aquinas was so important for the West. He was able to theorize a universe that squared God with Aristotle. He just started with the presumption that Aristotle was wrong when he said there was no beginning to the universe.


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

pgm said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Philosophers don't invent useful things and discover cures for diseases, dink.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 15, 2011)

pgm said:


> Interesting tidbit on Islamic Philosophers and Aristotle. Many of them became so enamored by Aristotle that they believed that anything that contradicted Aristotle, including the Quran, was false. It became a huge problem for the Islamic world. That's why Thomas Aquinas was so important for the West. He was able to theorize a universe that squared God with Aristotle. He just started with the presumption that Aristotle was wrong when he said there was no beginning to the universe.



This continues the overall theme that the advancement of knowledge under Islam had to be done in defiance of the Koran and Hadiths.

Islam conquered Persia, Babylon and India - areas with rich and deep intellectual history. Those that followed the intellectual traditions of those areas did so in apostasy to Islam.


----------



## pgm (Nov 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> Philosophers don't invent useful things and discover cures for diseases, dink.



I've had this conversation with my girlfriend more times than I can count, so excuse me if I don't want to go into it too deeply, but let me just say that all modern science can trace itself to philosophy. I don't care too much about epistemology, which is what most people associate with philosophy. I'm talking about the wider and more ancient field, which included pretty much everything. Any careful study of anything in the universe using rational methodology goes back to philosophy.

In this way, the rediscovery of the Greek philosophers, Aristotle in particular, helped lead towards the Enlightenment. It's a shame that the Aristotle-Ptolemy concept of the universe was used to condemn Galileo as a heretic, but without that viewpoint, we may have never gotten Galileo in the first place. The Islamic world did re-introduce Greek thought into the West.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 15, 2011)

The Arabs didn't invent Algebra? oh well, at least they have hummus and the shawarma, no one can take that away from them!


----------



## Ropey (Nov 15, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Silly 

Followers of Islam are blowing themselves up all over the world and taking innocent people with them and calling themselves "The Religion of peace".

I personally think not.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 15, 2011)

Ropey said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



I agree, anyone that seriously believes Islam is the religion of peace has a few screws loose. I am not saying all Muslims are bad, but you can't call Islam the official religion of peace with all the mayham going on in Muslim countries.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 15, 2011)

> Interesting tidbit on Islamic Philosophers and Aristotle. Many of them became so enamored by Aristotle that they believed that anything that contradicted Aristotle, including the Quran, was false. It became a huge problem for the Islamic world. That's why Thomas Aquinas was so important for the West. He was able to theorize a universe that squared God with Aristotle. He just started with the presumption that Aristotle was wrong when he said there was no beginning to the universe.





> This continues the overall theme that the advancement of knowledge under Islam had to be done in defiance of the Koran and Hadiths.
> 
> Islam conquered Persia, Babylon and India - areas with rich and deep intellectual history. *Those that followed the intellectual traditions of those areas did so in apostasy to Islam.*



The book burnings. The slaughtering of those who saw non-Islamic studies as beneficial continues to this day.

Christianity, Judaism, B'hai, etc. etc. are also being slaughtered by the "Religion of Peace" as I pen these words..


----------



## pgm (Nov 15, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> pgm said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting tidbit on Islamic Philosophers and Aristotle. Many of them became so enamored by Aristotle that they believed that anything that contradicted Aristotle, including the Quran, was false. It became a huge problem for the Islamic world. That's why Thomas Aquinas was so important for the West. He was able to theorize a universe that squared God with Aristotle. He just started with the presumption that Aristotle was wrong when he said there was no beginning to the universe.
> ...



That's pretty true. That's why most modern Islamic groups shun Western Philosophy (or ban it outright). It was such a disruptive force. When Aristotle says he has proven that the Earth is the center of the universe, that there is no beginning and no end to the universe and the universe is forever unchanging, the Islamic scholars took his arguments and found no flaws. So, they dismissed the Quran. These were some of the religious leaders of the day and they were so easily turned by Aristotle. It was chaos. One could argue that Islamic civilization sputtering after the middle ages could be viewed as a reaction to the pervasive nature of Aristotle. The Islamic world is afraid advances will undermine Islam's authority.


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Islime professes to be the religion of peace...only to muslimes in the ummah.  Except, for disobedient muslimas who can get the crap beaten out of them sanctioned by the shariah.

islime is the only religion that doesn't have a Golden Rule applied universally and reciprocally .  Mahomet forgot to steal that from the Jews.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



I think the biggest problem is secular Muslims are afraid to stand up to the lying foaming at the mouth imams, and if they do they get massacred like in Pakistan and Iraq.


----------



## pgm (Nov 15, 2011)

Ropey said:


> The book burnings. The slaughtering of those who saw non-Islamic studies as beneficial continues to this day.
> 
> Christianity, Judaism, B'hai, etc. etc. are also being slaughtered by the "Religion of Peace" as I pen these words..



If you think Islam has a bad record with Western studies, it has a much worse record with Islamic studies that disagree with their own interpretation. At least Khatami was able to become Iran's President and receive the rank of Hojatoleslam, despite admitting to loving Western philosophy. Khomeini told people to study Western philosophy, but that was only to be able to debunk it. Now, replace "Western philosophy" with "Sufism" and see what happens.


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



There are only "secular" muslimes in the West.  This stuff about moderate islam doesn't exist in the muslim world.

Turkish PM Erdogan: The Term Moderate Islam Is Ugly And Offensive; There Is No Moderate Islam; Islam Is Islam


> Speaking at Kanal D TVs Arena program, PM Erdogan commented on the term moderate Islam, often used in the West to describe AKP and said, These descriptions are very ugly, it is offensive and an insult to our religion. There is no moderate or immoderate Islam. Islam is Islam and thats it.
> 
> Source: Milliyet, Turkey, August 21, 2007


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



I hate to say it but that Turk probably has it right, Islam is Islam and thats it. Try asking someone in the Middle East if there are "moderate" Muslims and they wont know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Absolutely right.  "Moderate" Islam and "Islamism" are meaningless in the islime world outside the west.  They are politically correct post-9/11 feel good terms designed to make muslimes feel better about themselves.

In essence, bin Laden was a traditional muslime having followed the basic tenets of jihad outlined in the quran, hadith and sharia.  Those opposed to jihad are the radicals and the quran and hadith say those who commit jihad are given preference by allah for going to paradise.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



You are spot on, "moderate" Islam is a Western saying for the most part. The only time people in the ME say anything about "moderate" Islam is when they are trying to reassure the West for more pocket money, like the Libyan prime minister did today. No way in fuck you can have a constitution based on Shariah and claim to be "moderate", we weren't born yesterday.


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Sharia Law: Jihad


> Jihad means to war against non-Muslims, and is etymologically derived from the word mujahada, signifying warfare to establish the religion.
> 
> The caliph makes war upon Jews, Christians, and Zoroastrians... until they become Muslim or else pay the non-Muslim poll tax. )
> 
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> pgm said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...




You're an ignorant fool, anti-Semite.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> [
> 
> I hate to say it but that Turk probably has it right, Islam is Islam and thats it. Try asking someone in the Middle East if there are "moderate" Muslims and they wont know what the fuck you are talking about.




And yet actually get to know individuals and see how many fall into what you'd call that category.


----------



## idb (Nov 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Wouldn't it be the same as the term 'fundamentalist Christian'?
I don't think 'fundamentalist Christian' is an official term in the Christian faith.

It's really just a term to describe an adherent's interpretation and practice of their religion, I doubt that anyone would use it on themselves.


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

idb said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Where in the Bible does it say to kill all infidels, dimwit?


----------



## 007 (Nov 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> With 60 Islamic countries and 1.5 billion Muhammadans in the world, in the last, say, 500  years, what are the important scientific discoveries, medical inventions, cures for diseases, innovations in information technology and biotechnology and green technology, contributions in the arts, music, literature and poetry and advances in democratic principles and advances in human rights for which we can be thankful to allah?
> 
> There must be a prodigious list since allah is the greatest [aka allahu akbar].



Pedophilia.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 15, 2011)

idb said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Its totally different imo, here in the West we separate church and state. In the Middle East Islam is not just a religion, it is a way of life that is involved in all matters whether it be personal, business, whatever. Like I said the term "moderate" Muslim is really only used in the West, in the Muslim word you are either a Muslim or not, thats it, you cant be a follower of Islam in moderation, it makes no sense and will get you in alot of trouble in that neck of the woods.


----------



## idb (Nov 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Fair enough, but in the West do people identify themselves as 'fundamentalist'?


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



*Eminent 20th century Islamic scholar Sheikh Maulana Maududi*...
&#8220;Islam wishes to destroy all states and governments anywhere on the face of the earth which are opposed to the ideology and program of Islam regardless of the country or the nation which rules it. The purpose of Islam is to set up a state on the basis of its own ideology and program &#8230; the objective of Islamic jihad is to eliminate the rule of an un-Islamic system and establish instead an Islamic system of state rule. Islam does not intend to confine this revolution to a single state or a few countries; the aim of Islam is to bring about a universal revolution.&#8221;


----------



## idb (Nov 15, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Pardon?
You should stop trying to multitask...that post was obviously meant for a different thread.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2011)

The "Muslim World" is not limited to the ME.


----------



## JStone (Nov 15, 2011)

Allah brought us muslime ignorance, failure and despair.

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Time magazine: Among the 100 heroes and pioneers whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world...


> All the useful scientific books that you have today are theirs [the Jews] the fruit of their free and creative thinking.   The Jews have come from the tragedy of the Holocaust and forced the world to respect them with their knowledge not with their terror, with their work not their crying and yelling.
> 
> Humanity owes most of the discoveries and science of the 19th and 20th centuries to Jewish scientists.  15 million people scattered throughout the world united and won their rights through work and knowledge.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLOicfZ_bAI]Arabs for Israel - Muslims for Israel - Wafa Sultan - YouTube[/ame]

Arab Author Anwar Malek...


> The Arabs are afflicted with fantasies and obsolete bravado.  False, empty bravado, which does no good to anybody.  The Arabs invented or discovered the zero--but what did they do with it?  Some of them sat on it, some put it on their heads, while others wore it around their waists and began shaking their hips, their belies, and their breasts in order to sell to the world the idea that modern Arabs are doing something
> 
> Today, the Arabs constitute nothing but thousands of zeros to the left.  The Arabs have lost their worth, their humanity, their culture, and everything.  There is nothing to suggest that the Arabs can be relied upon to produce anything.  This false bravado is deeply rooted in the Arabs to an unimaginable degree.  It is so deeply rooted that the Arabs believe they can go to the moon.  If you asked your viewers whether the Arabs would be able to reach the moon by 2015, they would say, "Yes, the Arabs will get to the moon"  By Allah, the Arabs will not go more than a few hundred kilometers from their doorsteps.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYgrziadQIo]Algerian author Anwar Malek talks about the arab world. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 16, 2011)

idb said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I'm sure there are, in the West you can identify yourself however you like.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> _The "Muslim World" is not limited to the ME._


Indeed, every country muslims settle is considered muslim land to sharia it through and through, and if the locals protest declare it a siege of islam and start jihad intifadas.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

I've gotten drunk with too many Muslims to buy into these generalizations. The broad brush doesn't paint well.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

I've spent many a night sitting around drinking beers with a bunch of Uyghurs and eating pork dumplings and no one declared an intafada.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> I've spent many a night sitting around drinking beers with a bunch of Uyghurs and eating pork dumplings and no one declared an intafada.



Quran 2:216...
Jihâd (holy fighting in Allâh's Cause) is ordained for you (Muslims) though you dislike it, and it may be that you dislike a thing which is good for you and that you like a thing which is bad for you. Allâh knows but you do not know.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> I've gotten drunk with too many Muslims to buy into these generalizations. The broad brush doesn't paint well.



Since Islam prohibits drinking, one can safely say these were not real Muslims.

I've drank with some Jack Mormons as well, but they don't represent what Mormons are like.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> _I've spent many a night sitting around drinking beers with a bunch of Uyghurs and eating pork dumplings and no one declared an intafada._


Oh!! That was funny. Did they escape the chinese security?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > _I've spent many a night sitting around drinking beers with a bunch of Uyghurs and eating pork dumplings and no one declared an intafada._
> ...




We were right out in the street. Nobody looked twice.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



They have medication for your mental illness.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I've gotten drunk with too many Muslims to buy into these generalizations. The broad brush doesn't paint well.
> ...





Oh they were real and there are millions of them. I've also been in drinking contests with Muslims from Yemen, gone to nudie bars (and of course had drinks there) with folks distantly related to the Saudi royal family, had drinks with folks from Indonesia, Iraq, Iran, Muslim communities from Arica and the former Yugoslavia, and many other places. Guess what? I've also had premarital sex with LOTS of Catholics, eaten bacon and hot dogs with Jews, and shared meals that included beef with Buddhists. People are people. Religious prescriptions are aspirations that most believers fall short of  most of the time. The point is that they stand as goals people keep in mind as they try to better themselves.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...





What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Oh they were real and there are millions of them. I've also been in drinking contests with Muslims from Yemen, gone to nudie bars (and of course had drinks there) with folks distantly related to the Saudi royal family, had drinks with folks from Indonesia, Iraq, Iran, Muslim communities from Arica and the former Yugoslavia, and many other places. Guess what? I've also had premarital sex with LOTS of Catholics, eaten bacon and hot dogs with Jews, and shared meals that included beef with Buddhists. People are people. Religious prescriptions are aspirations that most believers fall short of  most of the time. The point is that they stand as goals people keep in mind as they try to better themselves.



Iran puts people to death for drinking alcohol. Yemen has a mandatory prison sentence. What are you talking about?

{Praise be to Allaah.  

Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

O you who believe! Intoxicants (all kinds of alcoholic drinks), and gambling, and Al-Ansaab, and Al-Azlaam (arrows for seeking luck or decision) are an abomination of Shaytaans (Satans) handiwork. So avoid (strictly all) that (abomination) in order that you may be successful

[al-Maaidah 5:90] 

In Saheeh al-Bukhaari (2295) and Saheeh Muslim (86) it is narrated that Abu Hurayrah (may Allaah be pleased with him) said: the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: No one who commits zina is a believer at the moment when he is committing zina, and no one who drinks wine is a believer at the moment when he is drinking it, and no thief is a believer at the moment when he is stealing, and no robber is a believer at the moment when he is robbing and the people are looking on. This means that such a person is not a believer in the sense of having complete faith, rather his faith is greatly lacking because of this evil action. 

It is also narrated in al-Bukhaari (5147) and Muslim (3736) from Abd-Allaah ibn Umar (may Allaah be pleased with them both) that the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: Whoever drinks wine in this world and does not repent from that, he will be deprived of it in the Hereafter. 

In Sunan Abi Dawood (3189) it is narrated that Ibn Umar (may Allaah be pleased with them both) said: the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: Allaah has cursed alcohol, the one who drinks it, the one who pours it, the one who sells it, the one who buys it, the one who squeezes it (squeezes the grapes, etc), the one for whom it is squeezed, the one who carries it and the one to whom it is carried. (Classed as saheeh by al-Albaani in Saheeh Abi Dawood, 2/700) }

Islam Question and Answer - What is the punishment for one who drinks alcohol, and are his prayer and fasting valid?

This is the official punishment in Yemen for drinking Alcohol;

{By: Shaheed Ayatullah Abdul Husain Dastghaib Shirazi
If a sane adult person, knowing that liquor is Har&#257;m, consumes even a drop of it of his own accord and later confesses to it or is seen in the act of drinking by two just witnesses who testify, the Judge is obliged to award punishment to him.
However punishment cannot be awarded under the following conditions: If the individual who drinks it is a child, or an insane person, or one who is unaware of its prohibition, or one drinks it by mistake being under the impression that it is not liquor and realizes the truth afterwards, or one who drinks it under coercion and force, or one who is compelled to drink due to extreme thirst there being no other way of quenching it.
The Islamic penalty for drinking is eighty lashes. Eighty lashes are given when the person drinks it for the first time. If he repeats the act after receiving 80 lashes he is lashed 160 times. If he repeats the sin again and confesses, or two just witnesses testify before a Qazi (religious Judge) the punishment is tripled; i.e. 240 lashes. The fourth instance of the crime entails capital punishment. Some Mujtahids are of the opinion that capital punishment should be given when the sin is repeated the third time.}

The Punishment for Drinking Liquor || Imam Reza (A.S.) Network


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> [
> 
> Iran puts people to death for drinking alcohol. Yemen has a mandatory prison sentence. What are you talking about?]




And so you think it never happens?


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



In your psychotic mind


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> And so you think it never happens?



No, Muslims are the most corrupt people on Earth. I understand that the harsh laws of Yemen and other Islamic hell-holes make people want to rebel. However, you literally risk death when you engage in such activities.

Look, if you live in Yemen, death ain't a big threat, you don't have a lot to lose. But for Americans or others with lives worth living, it's a crappy risk/reward proposition.

See, you're like the guy at the zoo claiming that the tigers in the pit are no different than a puppy dog, hell, you've petted them lots of times and they just purr....

But Muslims are NOT Catholics, no more than Tigers are puppies.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...





Look who's talking, you fucking bigoted nutcase.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > And so you think it never happens?
> ...



If you can't find the courage to look outside your prejudice, then you are a weakling.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Who told you that, your dog or the voices from the wall


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

You've got about 5000 posts of nothing but vile, irratinal hatred here and you're trying to pull off this attitude? Try something else, shithead.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> You've got about 5000 posts of nothing but vile, irratinal hatred here and you're trying to pull off this attitude? Try something else, shithead.



You can't always believe those strange voices you hear in your head.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

So, you're going to try and go with this bit for a while, you anti-Semitic fool?


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> So, you're going to try and go with this bit for a while, you anti-Semitic fool?



Who told you that, the little green men from outer space?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

I dunno, who told you to be a filthy anti-Semite?


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> I dunno, who told you to be a filthy anti-Semite?



Maybe, the strange voices in your head can help you


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

Why do you hate Jews so much, scumbag? It is unforgivable.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Why do you hate Jews so much, scumbag? It is unforgivable.



Psycho, I told you I'm Jewish.  Now, take the antipsychotic medication like the nice nurse asked you


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

You're a self-loathing anti-Semite is what you are.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> You're a self-loathing anti-Semite is what you are.



If you take the psychotropic pills the nice nurse gave you, you'll feel better about yourself


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

You'd probably feel better about yourself if you didn't so obviously hate your own people.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> You'd probably feel better about yourself if you didn't so obviously hate your own people.



Repeating what others say is a sign of your mental illness.  Take those antipsychotic pills like the nice attendant asked you


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

It's what YOU say that marks you as a filty anti-Semite, scumbag.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> It's what YOU say that marks you as a filty anti-Semite, scumbag.



You can't always believe what your dog tells you.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't listen to anything you tell me, DOG.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> I don't listen to anything you tell me, DOG.



You listen to the voices emanating from the wall?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

No, I read your blatantly anti-Semitic comments and determine that you are a filthy, low-life, Jew hating, sub-human piece of trash.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> No, I read your blatantly anti-Semitic comments and determine that you are a filthy, low-life, Jew hating, sub-human piece of trash.



The voices coming from the radio tell you that?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

Your thousands of anti-Semitic posts here tell me that, you piece of trash.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

allah brought us bin laden.

Osama bin Laden...


> Those who want people to worship the lord of the people, without following that doctrine, will be following the doctrine of Muhammad, peace be upon him.
> 
> I was ordered to fight the people until they say there is no god but Allah, and his prophet Muhammad.'
> washingtonpost.com


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

YOU are just as bad in your own way. May you both rot in hell together.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

allah brought us bin laden

Osama bin Laden...


> In fact, Muslims are obligated to raid the lands of the infidels, occupy them, and exchange their systems of governance for an Islamic system, barring any practice that contradicts the Shari'a from being publicly voiced among the people as was the case at the dawn of Islam...They say that our Shari'a does not impose our particular beliefs upon others, this is a false assumption. For it is, in fact, part of our religion to impose our particular beliefs upon others


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 16, 2011)

At least that piece of shit is dead. We're still stuck with you.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

allah brought us antisemitism

Quran 5:60...
Say O Muhammad to the people of the Scripture: "Shall I inform you of something worse than that, regarding the recompense from Allâh: those Jews who incurred the Curse of Allâh and His Wrath, those of whom He transformed into monkeys and swines,


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

allah brought us al-Buraq, the fanciful winged donkey with the woman's head and peacock's tail.   Mahomet claims to have flown to Jerusalem overnight on his notorious Night Journey that never really happened, of course, and that was met with disbelief and laughter from his own people in mecca when told of his nocturnal experience.  Of course, it normally took two months to travel to Jerusalem by camel, but, poor Mahomet had to show he was a prophet to the skeptical meccans, though, his Night Journey scam was only met with derision that eventuated in his ass being kicked out of mecca and forced to relocate to medina.


----------



## idb (Nov 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> allah brought us al-Buraq, the fanciful winged donkey with the woman's head and peacock's tail.   Mahomet claims to have flown to Jerusalem overnight on his notorious Night Journey that never really happened, of course, and that was met with disbelief and laughter from his own people in mecca when told of his nocturnal experience.  Of course, it normally took two months to travel to Jerusalem by camel, but, poor Mahomet had to show he was a prophet to the skeptical meccans, though, his Night Journey scam was only met with derision that eventuated in his ass being kicked out of mecca and forced to relocate to medina.



If the poor ass was kicked out of town, what did this Mahomet character do without transport?


----------



## idb (Nov 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> allah brought us al-Buraq, the fanciful winged donkey with the woman's head and peacock's tail.   Mahomet claims to have flown to Jerusalem overnight on his notorious Night Journey that never really happened, of course, and that was met with disbelief and laughter from his own people in mecca when told of his nocturnal experience.  Of course, it normally took two months to travel to Jerusalem by camel, but, poor Mahomet had to show he was a prophet to the skeptical meccans, though, his Night Journey scam was only met with derision that eventuated in his ass being kicked out of mecca and forced to relocate to medina.



You're right, what a ridiculous story.
Much like some bloke creating the earth in 6 days, or flooding the world and having another bloke pack a couple of  all the animals in one boat.
They make great childrens' stories, especially with pictures.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > allah brought us al-Buraq, the fanciful winged donkey with the woman's head and peacock's tail.   Mahomet claims to have flown to Jerusalem overnight on his notorious Night Journey that never really happened, of course, and that was met with disbelief and laughter from his own people in mecca when told of his nocturnal experience.  Of course, it normally took two months to travel to Jerusalem by camel, but, poor Mahomet had to show he was a prophet to the skeptical meccans, though, his Night Journey scam was only met with derision that eventuated in his ass being kicked out of mecca and forced to relocate to medina.
> ...



Jews and Christians haven't been murdering Muslims based on Biblical scripture as muslimes have been massacring Jews and Christians in Jerusalem based on mahomet's bullshit night journey.

Surely, even a mental midget like you can discern the difference, no?


----------



## idb (Nov 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



A baby's bedtime story is still a baby's bedtime story.
I suppose the advantage of the Biblical bedtime stories is that they are allowed pictures.
So, in that light, the Bible wins for making little kiddies feel safe and sleepy.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Birdbrain, mahomet's bullshit night journey is the sole basis for muslimes' claim to Jerusalem and the slaughter of untold Jews, Christians and others as a consequence.


----------



## idb (Nov 16, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



And the Bible's fairy stories are the basis for the Jewish and Chrsitian claims that they have the secret of eternal life.


----------



## JStone (Nov 16, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Hasn't caused Jews and Christians to commit mass slaughter.  Are you retarded or just stupid?


----------



## pgm (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Oh they were real and there are millions of them. I've also been in drinking contests with Muslims from Yemen, gone to nudie bars (and of course had drinks there) with folks distantly related to the Saudi royal family, had drinks with folks from Indonesia, Iraq, Iran, Muslim communities from Arica and the former Yugoslavia, and many other places. Guess what? I've also had premarital sex with LOTS of Catholics, eaten bacon and hot dogs with Jews, and shared meals that included beef with Buddhists. People are people. Religious prescriptions are aspirations that most believers fall short of  most of the time. The point is that they stand as goals people keep in mind as they try to better themselves.



I drank beer with my roommate, who was from Egypt while we were studying in Japan. He'd never had a beer at home and he felt kind of guilty about it. He tried alcohol on a few more occasions because of peer pressure from the one Chinese guy and one Nepali guy. I tried to be a bit more respectful of his beliefs since I knew he was still pretty serious (even if he would chase girls like crazy). He wouldn't eat pork, though. I'd cook Italian food, which is obviously often pork-heavy, so he would refuse to eat it. He also wouldn't eat anything that was cooked with alcohol. It took forever before I finally made something that he could eat (chicken dredged in flour and cooked in butter over some shiso).

I've also drank with a Bosnian, but he didn't seem to care at all. He even said to me, "Back home, we don't have any drinking games. Well, we have one. It's called 'Drink!' and everyone drinks. But that's not really a game; that's just being a man.


----------



## idb (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



If it wasn't for people believing the fantastical worlds that were supposedly coming their way, as well as the witches and goblins that were supposedly threatening them if they strayed, there wouldn't have been the Crusades - they killed a few people, or the Inquisition - that knocked a few off as well......


----------



## pgm (Nov 17, 2011)

idb said:


> If it wasn't for people believing the fantastical worlds that were supposedly coming their way, as well as the witches and goblins that were supposedly threatening them if they strayed, there wouldn't have been the Crusades - they killed a few people, or the Inquisition - that knocked a few off as well......



I disagree entirely. People always find ways of creating in groups vs. out-groups. If you asked any Muslim during the Crusades what it was about, they would reply it was about the Franks trying to reconquer lands that the Arabs had won. They wouldn't say it was Islam vs. Christianity. The Frankish soldiers may say that, but that's because of propaganda efforts by the Pope. And chances are the soldiers were not so pious anyway. They'd probably say they were fighting to win glory and bring back gold. The real reason for the crusades was so Europeans would stop killing other Europeans. The Pope used religion as a uniting tool and picked an enemy that was threatening and lived far away. 

As for the Spanish Inquisition, that was more about uniting Spain. Remember, it started immediately after the marriage of Ferdinand and Isabella. Some of it had to do with the Moors, but they were the "other" to help create a Spanish identity. 

In order to have an "us," you must create an "other." It's basic human nature. Religion is just the tool used to act it out. If it wasn't for religion, it would be something else.


----------



## idb (Nov 17, 2011)

pgm said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > If it wasn't for people believing the fantastical worlds that were supposedly coming their way, as well as the witches and goblins that were supposedly threatening them if they strayed, there wouldn't have been the Crusades - they killed a few people, or the Inquisition - that knocked a few off as well......
> ...



Hmmm...that doesn't look like an entire disagreement to me at all.
Religion was used, meaning the threats and the inducements in the Bible were used.

As I understand it, the Pope might have casually mentioned that anyone that participated in the quest to regain Jerusalem would be absolved of all sin...pretty powerful motive right there.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



You're a very stupid little boy.  The Christian Crusades were a response to the Muslim Crusades slaughtering Christians in Jerusalem and destroying Christian churches.

Muslimes are slaughtering infidels in Jerusalem based on mahomet's bullshit night journey.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 17, 2011)

idb said:


> If the poor ass was kicked out of town, what did this Mahomet character do without transport?



Murdered a passer by and took theirs - this WAS the way Muhammad operated, after all.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 17, 2011)

idb said:


> A baby's bedtime story is still a baby's bedtime story.
> I suppose the advantage of the Biblical bedtime stories is that they are allowed pictures.
> So, in that light, the Bible wins for making little kiddies feel safe and sleepy.



Yeah, Islam sure isn't going to make anyone feel safe....

Jesus loves the little children; Allah loves a cheerful killer!


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > If the poor ass was kicked out of town, what did this Mahomet character do without transport?
> ...



Mahomet conveniently received a revelation from allah that he was entitled to 20% of the hijacked "booty"  Mahomet was the Tony Soprano of his time


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 17, 2011)

idb said:


> And the Bible's fairy stories are the basis for the Jewish and Chrsitian claims that they have the secret of eternal life.



Wow, that was fucking retarded..

So claiming eternal life is the same as mass murder in your alleged mind?

You voted for Obama, dintja?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 17, 2011)

idb said:


> If it wasn't for people believing the fantastical worlds that were supposedly coming their way, as well as the witches and goblins that were supposedly threatening them if they strayed, there wouldn't have been the Crusades - they killed a few people, or the Inquisition - that knocked a few off as well......



You're quite the ignorant sot, aren't you?

The Crusades were spawned from Muslims invading and occupying Europe. When the resistance grew strong enough, the fight went to Jerusalem, which the Muslims had conquered.

The Muslims were the aggressors in that fight.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 17, 2011)

pgm said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Oh they were real and there are millions of them. I've also been in drinking contests with Muslims from Yemen, gone to nudie bars (and of course had drinks there) with folks distantly related to the Saudi royal family, had drinks with folks from Indonesia, Iraq, Iran, Muslim communities from Arica and the former Yugoslavia, and many other places. Guess what? I've also had premarital sex with LOTS of Catholics, eaten bacon and hot dogs with Jews, and shared meals that included beef with Buddhists. People are people. Religious prescriptions are aspirations that most believers fall short of  most of the time. The point is that they stand as goals people keep in mind as they try to better themselves.
> ...



I am not surprised, the Bosnians usually are not as religious as the Muslims from the Middle East, I went to high school with a Bosnian kid whos parents were refugees, this kid would cut class with me, drink, smoke weed, chase girls, everything, he said he was a Muslim but he never prayed and he engaged in all this debauchery.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

Of course the bigots don't want to see how hypocritical they are being. Of course.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> pgm said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Yeah, and how many Catholics do you know who have had premarital sex (while using a condom no less)? How many Jews who enjoy a nice hot dog at the ball game? etc, etc, etc. People are people.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > pgm said:
> ...



Well the difference is there are no Catholic or Jewish countries that execute or inprison their citizens for having premarital sex or eating a hot dog, there are many Muslim countries where they would cut your dick off if you were Muslim and you were running around acting the fool fucking women, drinking and eating pork.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

So you are saying that there are 'Muslim countries' with corrupt and oppressive governments? What a surprise. Can you think of a major belilef system that hasn't been involved in murderous oppression at some point?


Let me help  you out: no, you can't. 


Pick a major world religion, any one. Take a look at history and you'll find violence and oppression 'in the name of' the faith. Acceptable? Not at all. You know the hypocritical atheists around here love to say (cue whiny voice...), "Look what Christians used to do!...."  As you say, there are no Christian theocracies lopping off body parts or pressing people to death for religious transgressions today. Look at all the horrifically failed attempts at imposing communism on people. Millions have died and been oppressed in the name of enforced atheism (although the atheists hate to admit this). Of course there have been and are today secualr regimes that are murderously oppressive as well. What's the constant? Murderous oppression. What's the point? Belief systems of any sort are merely forms and vehicles for the expression of the underlying human tendency to oppress and harm one another. It has been demonstrated time and time again that if religion is not so used, other means and excuses for controlling people and justifying violence are very readily siezed upon. 

I can kill someone with a screwdriver. That doesn't mean screwdrivers are evil and meant for killing. In fact, they are a useful tool that can help us build important things. Villifying screwdrivers and screaming that they should be eliminated because they can be used the wrong way is just stupid. Righteously proclaiming that only flathead but not philipshead screwdrivers are evil and must be eliminated is even more foolish. Take away the killing part and the screwdriver is still very useful. Take away the screwdriver and you know damn well people will find another way to kill each other.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> So you are saying that there are 'Muslim countries' with corrupt and oppressive governments? What a surprise. Can you think of a major belilef system that hasn't been involved in murderous oppression at some point?



Torah: "Proclaim Liberty Throughout The Land"   Inscribed on the Liberty Bell  http://www.nps.gov/inde/liberty-bell-center.htm

Now, even you know, stooge.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

I know you're a filthy anti-Semite, fool.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> I know you're a filthy anti-Semite, fool.



Who are the antisemites, psycho?

Sahih Muslim Hadeeth: Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: The last hour would not come unless the Muslims will fight against the Jews and the Muslims would kill them until the Jews would hide themselves behind a stone or a tree and a stone or a tree would say: Muslim, or the servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me; come and kill him; but the tree Gharqad would not say, for it is the tree of the Jews.

Quran: Say O Muhammad to the people of the Scripture: "Shall I inform you of something worse than that, regarding the recompense from Allâh: those Jews who incurred the Curse of Allâh and His Wrath, those of whom He transformed into monkeys and swines,


----------



## pgm (Nov 17, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I am not surprised, the Bosnians usually are not as religious as the Muslims from the Middle East, I went to high school with a Bosnian kid whos parents were refugees, this kid would cut class with me, drink, smoke weed, chase girls, everything, he said he was a Muslim but he never prayed and he engaged in all this debauchery.



One of my teachers always described the Balkan wars as, "They were divided by the church they didn't attend." Still, he did describe himself as Muslim, which got some pretty interesting reactions from people (since he was tall and blonde).

My Egyptian roommate (last year) was much more devout. He'd still chase girls, though. That's one of the reasons he studied Japanese and went to Japan--there are a lot less restrictions on being with girls. But other than his constant flirting with girls, I couldn't call him a bad Muslim. He did all his daily prayers. He fasted for Ramadan. He generally avoided alcohol, pork and other forbidden things (he did try alcohol, but didn't enjoy it). 

I've actually had nothing but positive experiences with Muslims, but I've never been good friends with any. It's probably because so much of my social life involves drinking and other than the Bosnian, I've never met a Muslim who regularly drank.


----------



## pgm (Nov 17, 2011)

idb said:


> Hmmm...that doesn't look like an entire disagreement to me at all.
> Religion was used, meaning the threats and the inducements in the Bible were used.
> 
> As I understand it, the Pope might have casually mentioned that anyone that participated in the quest to regain Jerusalem would be absolved of all sin...pretty powerful motive right there.



Alright. Then I disagree with your premise. People fight wars. Religion is just a MacGuffin.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 17, 2011)

*"What Has Allah Brought The World?"*

A healthy repsect from the POTUS:

"America and Islam are not exclusive and need not be in competition. Instead, they overlap, and share common principles of justice and progress, tolerance and the dignity of all human beings."

.....Barack Obama June 4th, 2009


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 17, 2011)

pgm said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I am not surprised, the Bosnians usually are not as religious as the Muslims from the Middle East, I went to high school with a Bosnian kid whos parents were refugees, this kid would cut class with me, drink, smoke weed, chase girls, everything, he said he was a Muslim but he never prayed and he engaged in all this debauchery.
> ...



Its funny when I see people in the US get all shocked when they see a blonde haired blue eyed Muslim from Bosnia or Chechnya, Islam is a religion and Muslims comes in all colors, ethnicities and cultures. Most people in the US picture Arabs when they think of Muslims, I heard a kid in high school ask an Indian sales clerk at the gas station if he "spoke Muslim".

Its funny how Bosnians are I had the same experience with my Bosnian friend in high school, they say they are Muslim but for the most part they do want they want. My friend would get in a shitload of trouble if he behaved this way in a Muslim land.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

AquaAthena said:


> *"What Has Allah Brought The World?"*
> 
> A healthy repsect from the POTUS:
> 
> ...



Not much respect from Winston Churchill and Churchill is one of the most admired figures of the 20th century.  Obama, not so much.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallup's_List_of_Most_Widely_Admired_People_of_the_20th_Century



> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...


----------



## pgm (Nov 17, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Its funny when I see people in the US get all shocked when they see a blonde haired blue eyed Muslim from Bosnia or Chechnya, Islam is a religion and Muslims comes in all colors, ethnicities and cultures. Most people in the US picture Arabs when they think of Muslims, I heard a kid in high school ask an Indian sales clerk at the gas station if he "spoke Muslim".



Wow. That's just dumb. Most people never think of Indonesia as the world's largest Muslim nation. 



> Its funny how Bosnians are I had the same experience with my Bosnian friend in high school, they say they are Muslim but for the most part they do want they want. My friend would get in a shitload of trouble if he behaved this way in a Muslim land.



That's true. Although, it's not limited to Muslims. A lot of people would get in a ton of trouble if they behaved the same way back in their native countries as they do in America. I know some Vietnamese people who are the same way.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I know you're a filthy anti-Semite, fool.
> ...





YOU. I just told you. Pay attention you stupid fucking anti-Semite.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

pgm said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny when I see people in the US get all shocked when they see a blonde haired blue eyed Muslim from Bosnia or Chechnya, Islam is a religion and Muslims comes in all colors, ethnicities and cultures. Most people in the US picture Arabs when they think of Muslims, I heard a kid in high school ask an Indian sales clerk at the gas station if he "spoke Muslim".
> ...




Hell, a lot of Ameircans would get in trouble if they acted the same way back home as they do when abroad. Something about young people and being abroad.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So, you know who the antisemites are, right, psycho?

Quran 5:82...
Verily, you will find the strongest among men in enmity to the believers (Muslims) the Jews


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





I know YOU are chief among them, shitbag.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You know who the antisemites are, right, psycho?

Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth... 
The Day of Judgment will not have come until you fight with the Jews, and the stones and the trees behind which a Jew will be hiding will say: 'O Muslim! There is a Jew hiding behind me, come and kill him!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





YOU, asswipe, YOU.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You know who the antiSemites are, right, psycho?

Quran 5:51  O you who believe! Take not the Jews and the Christians as friends.  They are but friends to one another. And if any amongst you takes them as friends, then surely he is one of them.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...




You are, you vile Jew-hating piece of shit, you are.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You know who the antiSemites are, right, psycho?  

Sahih Muslim Hadeeth: It has been narrated by 'Umar b. al-Khattib that he heard the Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon him) say: I will expel the Jews and Christians from the Arabian Peninsula and will not leave any but Muslim


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...




I know YOU are as bad as any.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You know who the antiSemites are, right, psycho?

2 year old Muslima child


> Who was struck by allah's wrath? "The Jews"
> Who are the misguided? "The Christians"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wg3m3t87-dk&NR=1]brainwashed little muslim girl [must see] original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





YOU, assface.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You know who the antiSemites are, right, psycho? 

3 year old Muslima child..


> Do you know the Jews? "Yes"
> Do you like them? "No"
> Why don't you like them?: "Because they are apes and pigs"
> Who said that about them? "Our god"
> Where did he say that about them? "The Koran"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjbJnZUJTYU]3 YEAR OLD MUSLIM GIRL YEARNS TO KILL INFIDELS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





Still you.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You know who the antiSemites are, right, psycho? 

Shahad, 9 year old Muslima child...


> The Prophet Muhammad said the hour of resurrection will not take place until you fight the Jews  The rock and the tree will say, "Oh, Muslim, servant of allah, there is a Jew behind me, come and fight him!"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSwpAX1xvrc]Palestinian children are taught: Genocide is God&#39;s will - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...






Again, still you asshole.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You know who the antiSemites are, right, psycho? 



> My message to the loathed Jews is that there is no god but allah, we will chase you everywhere  We are a nation that drinks blood, and we know that there is no better blood than the blood of the Jews.  We will not leave you alone until we have quenched our thirst with your blood, and our children's thirst with your blood, we will not rest until you leave the Muslim countries.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleFpY402vM]Palestinian - Terrorism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





Yes I know who you and those just like you are.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You know who the antiSemites are, right, psycho? 

Nazi-Collaborating Muslim Mufti Leader Greets Hitler
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSUEx1cKUlg]1941 The Grand Mufti meets Hitler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 17, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Well the difference is there are no Catholic or Jewish countries that execute or inprison their citizens for having premarital sex or eating a hot dog, there are many Muslim countries where they would cut your dick off if you were Muslim and you were running around acting the fool fucking women, drinking and eating pork.



Exactly the point I tried to make a few pages back.

People are people, this is true. But religions are not religions - some are far worse than others.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

allah has brought us honor killings in the name of the religion of peace.  

Note to muslimas: After telling  your husband you want a divorce, run like a motherfucker!  
*Upstate New York Man Charged With Beheading His Estranged Wife - NYTimes.com* 
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/08/nyregion/08behead.html


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

allah has brought us ignorance and backwardness...

The Economist Magazine: Arab World Self-Doomed To Failure

WHAT went wrong with the Arab world? Why is it so stuck behind the times? It is not an obviously unlucky region. Fatly endowed with oil, and with its people sharing a rich cultural, religious and linguistic heritage, it is faced neither with endemic poverty nor with ethnic conflict. It shook off its colonial or neo-colonial legacies long ago, and the countries that had revolutions should have had time to recover from them. But, with barely an exception, its autocratic rulers, whether presidents or kings, give up their authority only when they die; its elections are a sick joke; half its people are treated as lesser legal and economic beings, and more than half its young, burdened by joblessness and stifled by conservative religious tradition, are said to want to get out of the place as soon as they can.

One in five Arabs still live on less than $2 a day. And, over the past 20 years, growth in income per head, at an annual rate of 0.5%, was lower than anywhere else in the world except sub-Saharan Africa. At this rate...it will take the average Arab 140 years to double his income, a target that some regions are set to reach in less than ten years. Stagnant growth, together with a fast-rising population, means vanishing jobs. Around 12m people, or 15% of the labour force, are already unemployed, and on present trends the number could rise to 25m by 2010.

Freedom. This deficit... explains many of the fundamental things that are wrong with the Arab world: the survival of absolute autocracies; the holding of bogus elections; confusion between the executive and the judiciary; constraints on the media and on civil society; and a patriarchal, intolerant, sometimes suffocating social environment.

The great wave of democratisation that has opened up so much of the world over the past 15 years seems to have left the Arabs untouched. Democracy is occasionally offered, but as a concession, not as a right.  Freedom of expression and freedom of association are both sharply limited. The report quotes Freedom House, an American-based monitor of political and civil rights, in recording that no Arab country has genuinely free media, and only three have partly free. The rest are not free

Knowledge. If God were to humiliate a human being, wrote Imam Ali bin abi Taleb in the sixth century, He would deny him knowledge. Although the Arabs spend a higher percentage of GDP on education than any other developing region, it is not, it seems, well spent. The quality of education has deteriorated pitifully, and there is a severe mismatch between the labour market and the education system. Adult illiteracy rates have declined but are still very high: 65m adults are illiterate, almost two-thirds of them women. Some 10m children still have no schooling at all.

One of the gravest results of their poor education is that the Arabs, who once led the world in science, are dropping ever further behind in scientific research and in information technology. Investment in research and development is less than one-seventh of the world average. Only 0.6% of the population uses the Internet, and 1.2% have personal computers. 

Women's status. The one thing that every outsider knows about the Arab world is that it does not treat its women as full citizens. ...How can a society prosper when it stifles half its productive potential? After all, even though women's literacy rates have trebled in the past 30 years, one in every two Arab women still can neither read nor write. Their participation in their countries' political and economic life is the lowest in the world.
Arab development: Self-doomed to failure | The Economist


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





Still YOU, dick breath


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You know who the antiSemites are, right, psycho?  

quote]Allah, oh our Lord 
Vanquish your enemies, enemies of the religion [Islam]
in all places
Allah, strike the Jews and their sympathizers,
the Christians and their supporters
Allah, count them and kill them to the last one,
and don't even leave even one.[/quote]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrI8-qb9M9A]Hamas: Kill Christians and Jews "to the last one" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





Still YOU, butt butler.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You know who the antiSemites are, right, psycho? 

"Allah, Kill All The Jews"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo]Islam: Oh Allah - Kill all Jews and Americans! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## conner700 (Nov 17, 2011)

Gosh...this board has reduced itself to bashing religion.  Shameful....

Yet very few are bashing LDS who are proven children rapiest.

One can only imagine that because Republicn Mitt Romeny is part of the Morman Cult who allows old adult men to rape little girls and throw out young boys unto the street to fend for themselves, because the old men, because they are competition.

Hmmm...today on national news the commentator said, "struggle" in reference to the OWS Movement.

Allah....brought awareness to the jihad---translated---"struggle."

Moreover, much of our western civilization would be unknown to us if not for the Greek and Latin translations that Islam provided the world.  Don't undermine Islam's contribution to you western civilization.  

Stop bashing your world and become apart of it.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

conner700 said:


> Gosh...this board has reduced itself to bashing religion.  Shameful....
> 
> Yet very few are bashing LDS who are proven children rapiest.
> 
> ...



Mahomet was a pedophile who confessed of dreaming of a 6 year old little girl whom he married when he was 53.

Can you show us an analogous situation in "LDS," dickhead?


----------



## conner700 (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Have you ever asked yourself what have these groups of people done to them to make them so mad that they would want to kill Jews and Americans?

What part of this sound bite are you not exposing to us?  
Have you ever heard of the word "diplomacy?"  

A person does not just wake up one day and want to kill another person or their persona.

This is a long process of opperssion from one group to another without infoming the other members of the group.  You pick and choose what part you want to exploit to the masses to be convincing in your argument.   

Guess what----undermining anothers point of view hasn't work so far.  
We are becoming a world without boarders----how will you survive?


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

conner700 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



This is why, moron...

Quran 8:12:  I will cast terror into the hearts of those who have disbelieved, so strike them over the necks, and smite over all their fingers and toes." 


Now, even you know!


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

conner700 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## conner700 (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> conner700 said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh...this board has reduced itself to bashing religion.  Shameful....
> ...



Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me.  

Calling me a "dickhead" is exactly why I am right and you are wrong.

The LDS leader today---isn't dreaming---he is in jail for having sex with little girls and you pick on the founder of Islam.  Go Mitt Romey---the supporter of raping little girls.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

conner700 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > conner700 said:
> ...



The founder of Islam married a 6 year old when he was 53.  Did the founder of LDS marry a 6 year old, dickhead?  

Ibn Ishaq: The Life of Muhammad... 


> Muhammad married &#8216;A&#8217;isha in Mecca when she was a child of six and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams



Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth...


> Khadija died three years before the Prophet departed to Medina. He stayed there for two years or so and then he married 'Aisha when she was a girl of six years of age, and he consumed that marriage when she was nine years old.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

conner700 said:


> Allah....brought awareness to the jihad---translated---"struggle."



Jihad is holy war against the infidel.  Don't try to bullshit me

Sharia Law: Jihad...


> Jihad means to war against non-Muslims, and is etymologically derived from the word mujahada, signifying warfare to establish the religion.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

JStone said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...





Stil YOU as much as anyone, spermbank.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 17, 2011)

conner700 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > conner700 said:
> ...





Oh great, another bigoted buttboy. The two of you should spend many fond hours together pleasuring each other and being absolutely worhtless human beings.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

Allah brought the world a muslime Moses and muslime Jesus...

Quran 2.087: We gave Moses the Book and followed him up with a succession of messengers; We gave Jesus the son of Mary Clear (Signs) and strengthened him with the holy spirit. Is it that whenever there comes to you a messenger with what ye yourselves desire not, ye are puffed up with pride?- Some ye called impostors, and others ye slay

Just one problema: Moses and Jesus lived hundreds and even thousands of years before mahomet was born and islime invented.

Minor details.


----------



## JStone (Nov 17, 2011)

allah has brought the world cultural self-doom...

*The Economist Magazine: Arab World Self-Doomed To Failure*

WHAT went wrong with the Arab world? Why is it so stuck behind the times? It is not an obviously unlucky region. Fatly endowed with oil, and with its people sharing a rich cultural, religious and linguistic heritage, it is faced neither with endemic poverty nor with ethnic conflict. But, with barely an exception, its autocratic rulers, whether presidents or kings, give up their authority only when they die; its elections are a sick joke; half its people are treated as lesser legal and economic beings, and more than half its young, burdened by joblessness and stifled by conservative religious tradition, are said to want to get out of the place as soon as they can.

One in five Arabs still live on less than $2 a day. And, over the past 20 years, growth in income per head, at an annual rate of 0.5%, was lower than anywhere else in the world except sub-Saharan Africa. At this rate, it will take the average Arab 140 years to double his income, a target that some regions are set to reach in less than ten years. Stagnant growth, together with a fast-rising population, means vanishing jobs. Around 12m people, or 15% of the labour force, are already unemployed, and on present trends the number could rise to 25m by 2010.

Freedom. This deficit explains many of the fundamental things that are wrong with the Arab world: the survival of absolute autocracies; the holding of bogus elections; confusion between the executive and the judiciary (the report points out the close linguistic link between the two in Arabic); constraints on the media and on civil society; and a patriarchal, intolerant, sometimes suffocating social environment.  The great wave of democratisation that has opened up so much of the world over the past 15 years seems to have left the Arabs untouched. Democracy is occasionally offered, but as a concession, not as a right.  Freedom of expression and freedom of association are both sharply limited.  Freedom House, an American-based monitor of political and civil rights, records that no Arab country has genuinely free media, and only three have partly free. The rest are not free

Knowledge. If God were to humiliate a human being, wrote Imam Ali bin abi Taleb in the sixth century, He would deny him knowledge. Although the Arabs spend a higher percentage of GDP on education than any other developing region, it is not, it seems, well spent. The quality of education has deteriorated pitifully, and there is a severe mismatch between the labour market and the education system. Adult illiteracy rates have declined but are still very high: 65m adults are illiterate, almost two-thirds of them women. Some 10m children still have no schooling at all.  One of the gravest results of their poor education is that the Arabs, who once led the world in science, are dropping ever further behind in scientific research and in information technology. Investment in research and development is less than one-seventh of the world average. Only 0.6% of the population uses the Internet, and 1.2% have personal computers. 

Women's status. The one thing that every outsider knows about the Arab world is that it does not treat its women as full citizens. How can a society prosper when it stifles half its productive potential? After all, even though women's literacy rates have trebled in the past 30 years, one in every two Arab women still can neither read nor write. Their participation in their countries' political and economic life is the lowest in the world.

Arab development: Self-doomed to failure | The Economist


----------



## idb (Nov 18, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



No it wasn't.
It was a bunch of misguided individuals being promised a fairy tale by the the world's biggest confidence man...the Pope.


----------



## idb (Nov 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > And the Bible's fairy stories are the basis for the Jewish and Chrsitian claims that they have the secret of eternal life.
> ...



I'm not sure that my statement claimed that.
It's pretty self-contained.


----------



## idb (Nov 18, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > If it wasn't for people believing the fantastical worlds that were supposedly coming their way, as well as the witches and goblins that were supposedly threatening them if they strayed, there wouldn't have been the Crusades - they killed a few people, or the Inquisition - that knocked a few off as well......
> ...



The Muslims occupied Europe?


----------



## idb (Nov 18, 2011)

pgm said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny when I see people in the US get all shocked when they see a blonde haired blue eyed Muslim from Bosnia or Chechnya, Islam is a religion and Muslims comes in all colors, ethnicities and cultures. Most people in the US picture Arabs when they think of Muslims, I heard a kid in high school ask an Indian sales clerk at the gas station if he "spoke Muslim".
> ...



We have a very well known and respected Indian businessman in our town.
He wears a Sikh turban and was abused and threatened after the 9/11 attacks.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 18, 2011)

idb said:


> _It was a bunch of misguided individuals being promised a fairy tale by the the world's biggest confidence man...the Pope._


_Ah! And now we have another, rather diverse, "bunch of misguided individuals", who want jews out or dead, funny, who promised them that?_


----------



## idb (Nov 18, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > _It was a bunch of misguided individuals being promised a fairy tale by the the world's biggest confidence man...the Pope._
> ...


_

Ummm...no, don't tell me...I know this one...OK tell me._


----------



## JStone (Nov 18, 2011)

idb said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



al-Andalus.  Open a history book, dink.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 18, 2011)

idb said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


_Great!


idb said:



I know this one...

Click to expand...

Outstanding!


idb said:



OK tell me.

Click to expand...

What? No answer?_


----------



## JStone (Nov 18, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Open a history book, dink.  The Muslim Crusaders invaded Jerusalem in the 7th century.

Have an adult assist you.


----------



## JStone (Nov 18, 2011)

Allah has brought us a pedophile "prophet" with semen-stained pants after thighing his pre-adolescent wife, the islimic practice of rubbing one's groin against a woman's thighs until climaxing. Afterward, his wife washed the pants as recorded in sacred islimic scripture, below 

Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth: Narrated 'Aisha: I used to wash the traces of Janaba (semen) from the clothes of the Prophet and he used to go for prayers while traces of water were still on it (water spots were still visible)


----------



## JStone (Nov 18, 2011)

allah has brought us hatred and intolerance against the infidel

Quran 60:4: We are clear of you and of whatever ye worship besides Allah: we have rejected you, and there has arisen, between us and you, enmity and hatred for ever,- unless ye believe in Allah and Him alone"


----------



## JStone (Nov 18, 2011)

allah has brought us spousal abuse.

Quran 4:34:  Allah has made men superior to women because men spend their wealth to support them. Therefore, virtuous women are obedient, and they are to guard their unseen parts as Allah has guarded them. As for women whom you fear will rebel, admonish them first, and then send them to a separate bed, and then beat them. But if they are obedi-ent after that, then do nothing further; surely Allah is exalted and great!

Here, an islimic "scholar" provides the proper guidance on beating your disobedient muslima based on the merciful allah and the religion of peace*MEMRI: Egyptian Cleric Sa'd Arafat: Islam Permits Wife Beating Only When She Refuses to Have Sex with Her Husband*


----------



## JStone (Nov 23, 2011)

Allah brought the world dog killing.  How can anyone want to kill Lassie? 

Sahih Muslim Hadeeth: "Abdullah (b. Umar) (Allah be pleased with them) reported: Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) ordered the killing of dogs and we would send (men) in Medina and its corners and we did not spare any dog that we did not kill, so much so that we killed the dog that accompanied the wet she-camel belonging to the people of the desert."


----------



## idb (Nov 24, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



The Crusaders obviously got badly lost on their way to Spain...


----------



## idb (Nov 24, 2011)

JStone said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Correct.

Another interesting fact is that the Workers Party of Bangladesh split in two in 1995 to spawn the National Peoples Front, known as the 'Jatiyo Gano Front'.

Did you know that?


----------



## idb (Nov 24, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



I'm not sure of your politics but I'm guessing you're either going to say 'Bush' or 'Obama'.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 25, 2011)

idb said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Was I going to say anything?!


----------



## Douger (Nov 25, 2011)

I had a Pakistani give me a good deal on painting my car years back.


----------



## JStone (Nov 25, 2011)

Douger said:


> I had a Pakistani give me a good deal on painting my car years back.



Irish drunks shouldn't be driving.


----------



## idb (Nov 26, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Was I?


----------



## mskafka (Nov 26, 2011)

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0TInLOJuUM"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0TInLOJuUM[/ame]

Even though Yusef Islam was not yet a Muslim when this was recorded, he was then on a spiritual quest. 


Source: Cornell University April 2002
http://http://www.allied-media.com/AM/

10.8% of American Muslims are physicians/dentists.  The population of American Muslims was about 8 million in 2000.  There are probably many more, now.   
(I've worked with a few of them.  They don't act like savages.)

Do they have the documented (recent) achievement of the Jewish population?  No.  But it's unfair to label them ALL as savages.

Also, Malcolm X, whom I labeled as a radical, until I took the time to read his biography, and learn more about his background.  He was anything but how he is portrayed by the ignorant.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 27, 2011)

idb said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Of course!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 27, 2011)

He gave bigots something to complain about.


----------



## Douger (Nov 27, 2011)

Hot damn ! I'm still Irish !!! Praze Allie !


----------



## idb (Nov 27, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Oh, OK then...give me a moment...


----------



## JStone (Nov 27, 2011)

Douger said:


> Hot damn ! I'm still Irish !!! Praze Allie !



Being an Irish drunk is not a heritage to be proud of.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 27, 2011)

Jstone, u know that personal insults r against TOS, but it is the only way you know how to communicate.Your a discredit to the Jews


----------



## JStone (Nov 27, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> Jstone, u know that personal insults r against TOS, but it is the only way you know how to communicate.Your a discredit to the Jews



If you were an adult, you could adult breast-feed allahu akbar and you might feel better.  

*Islam and The Nursing of Adults*


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Nov 27, 2011)

JStone said:


> Islam is a scam and muslimes ignorant brainwashed idiots.










Jewism is a scam and jews ignorant brainwashed idiots.


----------



## JStone (Nov 27, 2011)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Jewism is a scam and jews ignorant brainwashed idiots. :esa_whistle:



You're allowed to be uneducated, dink.  That's why you have zero reputational points.

*Constitutional Rights Foundation: The Hebrews and the Foundation of Western Law.  The Ten Commandments and many other elements of Hebrew law provided a major source for the development of western legal systems and democracy. *


> Three thousand years ago, the ancient Hebrew people lived in the Near East in an area called Canaan. This ancient people developed the idea of monotheism, the belief in one god. They believed that their god gave them laws to regulate their society, their religious practices, and their relationships with other people.
> 
> Conquered by the neo-Babylonians and later by the Romans, the Hebrews eventually became a scattered people, living in many countries under different legal systems. But they continued to develop their own law and tried to follow it even in foreign lands. Their law was based on the Ten Commandments and other sacred writings, which today we find in the Hebrew Bible. In developing their law, they sometimes borrowed legal concepts from other civilizations as well as passing on their own ideas. The Jewish law that developed influenced Roman law, English law, and our own Declaration of Independence and Constitution.
> 
> ...


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Douger said:


> _I had a Pakistani give me a good deal on painting my car years back._


What a gay hearse it must've looked like!


----------



## Douger (Nov 28, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > _I had a Pakistani give me a good deal on painting my car years back._
> ...


zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 28, 2011)

mskafka said:


> _Even though Yusef Islam was not yet a Muslim when this was recorded, he was then on a spiritual quest._


Who the eff is Yusef effin Islam, anyway? Besides, "yusef islam" and "on a spiritual quest" is the stuff of anecdotes.


----------



## Douger (Nov 28, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > _Even though Yusef Islam was not yet a Muslim when this was recorded, he was then on a spiritual quest._
> ...


Cat Stevens.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 28, 2011)

What Has Allah Brought The World?

Ohh about the same thing that Allah by the name of God has brought.
Mostly strife and conflict.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Douger said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...


Ah, that fatwa maniac-loser.


----------



## JStone (Nov 28, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> What Has Allah Brought The World?
> 
> Ohh about the same thing that Allah by the name of God has brought.
> Mostly strife and conflict.



Where does God say to kill all infidels like allah the pagan moon god sez, dink?


----------



## mskafka (Nov 28, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > _Even though Yusef Islam was not yet a Muslim when this was recorded, he was then on a spiritual quest._
> ...



You know who the hell Yusef Islam is.  Apparently you haven't read much about his spiritual quest.  After being hospitalized with tuberculosis, he explored many different religions...after being educated in a Catholic school, as a child.  And he ultimately chose Islam.  So it's anecdotal?  How cute.  

Are you old enough, or too old to remember who Cat Stevens was?  I would say that he's pretty much a non-violent Muslim....minus her verbal indescretion against Salman Rushdie; after which "Dubya" wouldn't allow Stevens into the US.  That has since changed.  

But you at least get your point across without being foul-mouthed and vile.  

I have been treated by, and have worked with Muslim physicians.  I seem to remember getting better, and I don't recall anti-Israel diatribes from them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 28, 2011)

JStone said:


> Allah brought the world dog killing.  How can anyone want to kill Lassie?
> 
> Sahih Muslim Hadeeth: "Abdullah (b. Umar) (Allah be pleased with them) reported: Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) ordered the killing of dogs and we would send (men) in Medina and its corners and we did not spare any dog that we did not kill, so much so that we killed the dog that accompanied the wet she-camel belonging to the people of the desert."



Dogs hated Muhammad. Dogs have a sense about evil, they could smell it in him.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 28, 2011)

idb said:


> The Crusaders obviously got badly lost on their way to Spain...



They seemed to have found Jerusalem well enough. "Better to take the fight to the home of the enemy." - Sun Tzu


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 28, 2011)

mskafka said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...


Oh! It's amasing what intellectual heights my faithful following can achieve by banging their two hemispheres hard enough to get a spark! Yesss, the royal me were somehow curious enough to look that actor up.


mskafka said:


> _Apparently you haven't read much about his spiritual quest._


That sounds like Michael Moore's confessions.


mskafka said:


> _After being hospitalized with tuberculosis, he explored many different religions...after being educated in a Catholic school, as a child.  And he ultimately chose Islam.  So it's anecdotal?_


Of course! Nothing like a muslim comics book for converts live!


mskafka said:


> _How cute._


Indeedy so.


mskafka said:


> _Are you old enough, or too old to remember who Cat Stevens was?_


He's been an idiot on a quest for a windmill, of course.


mskafka said:


> _I would say that he's pretty much a non-violent Muslim...._


A priceless understatement - muslims are so violent that we must underscore an allegedly non-violent nature of certain individuals!


mskafka said:


> _minus her verbal indescretion against Salman Rushdie; after which "Dubya" wouldn't allow Stevens into the US.  That has since changed._


Is she allowed to visit the US now?


mskafka said:


> _But you at least get your point across without being foul-mouthed and vile._


That's what my royal highness is about, among other things, of course.


mskafka said:


> _I have been treated by, and have worked with Muslim physicians.  I seem to remember getting better, and I don't recall anti-Israel diatribes from them._


_I seem to remember_ is the best ad, of course. What other "remembers" do we "seem to remember"?


----------



## mskafka (Nov 28, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



I strongly suspect that you're a sock puppet.  "You mean you don't want the MAUSER?"  Or your like minds probably collaborate regularly.

But I do appreciate the fact that you aren't foul-mouthed as well as being "G_d fearing".  

So how wide is your ROYAL HINEY?  

Forgive me, dahlin'.  And YES It's "AMASING" (love that ghetto term) what intellectual heights your faithful following can achieve by banging their two hemispheres hard enough to get a spark!

Docs (not muslim, are you relieved) are pretty sure that I have MS.  So, Cat Stevens temporarily became female in my mind, and my fingertips are completely numb.  And I'm at work...so....you know...responsibilities.

Just go ahead and admit that you do not appreciate anything that WE have done for you.  Forgive me that none of us are your equal.  But where would you be...?  -just keep on crapping on us.


----------



## JStone (Nov 29, 2011)

allah has brought the world guidelines regarding farting  

Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth: Allah's Apostle said, "The prayer of a person who does ,Hadath (passes, urine, stool or wind) is not accepted till he performs (repeats) the ablution." A person from Hadaramout asked Abu Huraira, "What is 'Hadath'?" Abu Huraira replied, " 'Hadath' means the passing of wind from the anus."

Narrated 'Abbas bin Tamim: My uncle asked Allah's Apostle about a person who imagined to have passed wind during the prayer. Allah' Apostle replied: "He should not leave his prayers unless he hears sound or smells something."

allah hates smelly mosques.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> allah has brought the world guidelines regarding farting
> 
> Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth: Allah's Apostle said, "The prayer of a person who does ,Hadath (passes, urine, stool or wind) is not accepted till he performs (repeats) the ablution." A person from Hadaramout asked Abu Huraira, "What is 'Hadath'?" Abu Huraira replied, " 'Hadath' means the passing of wind from the anus."
> 
> ...



Thats disgusting.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 29, 2011)

mskafka said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...


Oh! Conspiracies! Mind-bending rays of Area 51 in action! Yup, docmauser1 runs it all, of course.


mskafka said:


> _But I do appreciate the fact that you aren't foul-mouthed as well as being "G_d fearing"._


The magnificient me can't fear myself, of course.


mskafka said:


> _So how wide is your ROYAL HINEY?_


Depends on hiney, of course.


mskafka said:


> _Forgive me, dahlin'.  And YES It's "AMASING" (love that ghetto term) what intellectual heights your faithful following can achieve by banging their two hemispheres hard enough to get a spark!_


Whatever gets them out of their ghetto, of course.


mskafka said:


> _Docs (not muslim, are you relieved) are pretty sure that I have MS._


Ah! That's where Kafka comes in handy! Others may use mymsmyway.com, of course.


mskafka said:


> _So, Cat Stevens temporarily became female in my mind, and my fingertips are completely numb.  And I'm at work...so....you know...responsibilities._


No problem, he's a schmuck anyways.


mskafka said:


> _Just go ahead and admit that you do not appreciate anything that WE have done for you.  Forgive me that none of us are your equal.  But where would you be...?  -just keep on crapping on us._


Whatever the drivel may mean, of course.


----------



## idb (Nov 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> allah has brought the world guidelines regarding farting
> 
> Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth: Allah's Apostle said, "The prayer of a person who does ,Hadath (passes, urine, stool or wind) is not accepted till he performs (repeats) the ablution." A person from Hadaramout asked Abu Huraira, "What is 'Hadath'?" Abu Huraira replied, " 'Hadath' means the passing of wind from the anus."
> 
> ...



Wow!
He thought of everything!


----------



## JStone (Nov 29, 2011)

idb said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > allah has brought the world guidelines regarding farting
> ...



If you're ever in a car filled with people after a keg party, you really want to hope they're all muslims.


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



World War II.  You're welcome, ingrate.


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Who will have the last laugh in all of this.....hmmmmm?


----------



## JStone (Nov 29, 2011)

mskafka said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



World War II when the muslimes sided with the nazis.


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



I don't give a shit who the muslims sided with.  Save your bullshit propaganda for someone who cares.  The fact remains that the US, UK, and Canada among others saved your heritage....and you know it.  

So stop shitting on us every chance you get.


----------



## JStone (Nov 29, 2011)

mskafka said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Jews saved your heritage, Scout. Including, financing the American Revolutionary War 

*Torah: "Proclaim Liberty Throughout The Land" inscribed on the Liberty Bell*
Independence National Historical Park - Liberty Bell Center (U.S. National Park Service)

*Founding Father US President John Adams*... 


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.



*Haym Salomon*


> *Salomon was a Polish-born Jewish immigrant to America who played an important role in financing the Revolution. When the war began, Salomon was operating as a financial broker in New York City. He seems to have been drawn early to the Patriot side and was arrested by the British as a spy in 1776. He was pardoned and used by the British as an interpreter with their German troops. Salomon, however, continued to help prisoners of the British escape and encouraged German soldiers to desert. Arrested again in 1778, he was sentenced to death, but managed to escape to the rebel capital of Philadelphia, where he resumed his career as a broker and dealer in securities. He soon became broker to the French consul and paymaster to French troops in America. *
> 
> Salomon arrived in Philadelphia as the Continental Congress was struggling to raise money to support the war. Congress had no powers of direct taxation and had to rely on requests for money directed to the states, which were mostly refused. The government had no choice but to borrow money and was ultimately bailed out only by loans from the French and Dutch governments. Government finances were in a chaotic state in 1781 when Congress appointed former Congressman Robert Morris superintendent of finances. Morris established the Bank of North America and proceeded to finance the Yorktown campaign of Washington and Rochambeau. Morris relied on public-spirited financiers like Salomon to subscribe to the bank, find purchasers for government bills of exchange, and lend their own money to the government.
> 
> ...


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Didn't save my heritage, dickbrain.  My ancestors didn't come to the US until 100 years later.




Hmmmm....and was there a genocide of the Jewish, Catholic, Orthodox, Jehovah's Witnesses, gays, mentally retarded, mentally ill, and "gypsies" occuring in the US?  I don't recall that part of history.


----------



## JStone (Nov 29, 2011)

mskafka said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



That's right, Jews fought in and financed the American Revolutionary War and you came along later for the free ride.


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Wrong again, asshat.  The rest were Chickasawan.  If I remember correctly, they fought with the Brits.  

How many members of your family were American citizens, and fought in WWII?  How many fought in Vietnam?  How many fought in the 100 hours war?  How many are in Iraq, and Afghanistan?  

Please....take your time.


----------



## JStone (Nov 29, 2011)

mskafka said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



No need to thank the Jews for fighting in and financing the American Revolutionary War, Scout.  We gave you the freedom to get drunk and lose your shit.


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



So no one?  

I thank the Jewish people for many things.  For one, they help the US with our shortage of radiologists.  I don't have a hatred for anyone...including Muslims. Sorry, but I don't.  

It just bothers me that you talk to people like they're imbeciles in here.  You're trying to sell a used Pinto to people who've already bought a Cadillac.  You have US support.  

Do you think that the best way to keep it, is to trash talk those who have helped you?  

The Revolutionary War, eh.  I'll take your word for it, though I never read it in my history books.....and I read many in school, and college.  1770's vs. 1930's-40's.  Eisenhower should be one of your heros.  Because he more-or-less forced the Germans to look at the carnage that occured under their noses, due to their apathy.  I've seen the video footage.  Have you?  Are you thankful for that?  

 Is it fear that makes you write the things that you do?


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

http://[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52swR3dRkjs]Germans are taken on tour to Buchenwald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Nov 29, 2011)

mskafka said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



No need to thank the Jews for giving the Western world its entire democratic foundation while you play video games all day. 

*Constitutional Rights Foundation: The Hebrews and the Foundation of Western Law. The Ten Commandments and many other elements of Hebrew law provided a major source for the development of western legal systems and democracy*. 


> Three thousand years ago, the ancient Hebrew people lived in the Near East in an area called Canaan. This ancient people developed the idea of monotheism, the belief in one god. They believed that their god gave them laws to regulate their society, their religious practices, and their relationships with other people.
> 
> Conquered by the neo-Babylonians and later by the Romans, the Hebrews eventually became a scattered people, living in many countries under different legal systems. But they continued to develop their own law and tried to follow it even in foreign lands. Their law was based on the Ten Commandments and other sacred writings, which today we find in the Hebrew Bible. In developing their law, they sometimes borrowed legal concepts from other civilizations as well as passing on their own ideas. The Jewish law that developed influenced Roman law, English law, and our own Declaration of Independence and Constitution.
> 
> ...


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



No, I spent much of the day in doctor's offices and in an MRI device, trying to figure out why I have paresthesis from my chest down.  Probably multiple sclerosis they say.  Video games would have been preferable, I can assure you.  It's fun not knowing how much longer you'll be walking.  It's been an enjoyable day.    

Thank you for your child-like compassion.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## JStone (Nov 29, 2011)

mskafka said:


> The Revolutionary War, eh.  I'll take your word for it, though I never read it in my history books.....and I read many in school, and college.



No need to take my word for the important Jewish role in the American Revolutionary War---Take George Washington's word for it. 

*George Washington Letter to the Hebrew Congregation at Newport, August 1790, the first synagogue in America called the Touro, acknowledging the role of the Jewish American community in the American Revolutionary War, including financing the war *
* Papers of George Washington *.   


> May the children of the stock of Abraham who dwell in this land continue to merit and enjoy the good will of the other inhabitants--while every one shall sit in safety under his own vine and fig tree and there shall be none to make him afraid.
> 
> May the father of all mercies scatter light, and not darkness, upon our paths, and make us all in our several vocations useful here, and in His own due time and way everlastingly happy.
> 
> G. Washington





> In 1941, the George Washington-Robert Morris-Haym Salomon Memorial was erected along Wacker Drive in downtown Chicago. The bronze and stone memorial was conceived by sculptor Lorado Taft and finished by his student, Leonard Crunelle. Although Salomons role in financing the Revolution has at times been exaggerated, his willingness to take financial risks for the Patriot cause helped establish the new nation.
> 
> *The American Revolution: Haym Salomon*



*Robert Morris, George Washington & Haym Salomon Statue *


> The government of the united states
> which gives bigotry no sanction to persecution
> no assisstance requires that they who live under
> its protection should demean themselves as good citizens
> ...


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

The 1969 US draft lottery:

My father's number was in the 60's.  Any of your family members?  

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p5X1FjyD_g"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p5X1FjyD_g[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Nov 29, 2011)

mskafka said:


> The 1969 US draft lottery:
> 
> My father's number was in the 60's.  Any of your family members?



Any of your family members fight in and finance the American Revolutionary War?  No, I didn't think so.


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > The 1969 US draft lottery:
> ...



I'll answer your question, when you answer my question.  How many members of your family fought in:

WWII-
Korea-
Vietnam-
Gulf War I-
Afghanistan-
Gulf War II (Iraq)-


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh, and if not....how come?  My ancestors lived in teepees.  That would be my excuse....poor.


----------



## JStone (Nov 29, 2011)

mskafka said:


> Oh, and if not....how come?  My ancestors lived in teepees.  That would be my excuse....poor.



My Jewish ancestors have survived 4000 years of history while the great Near East and European empires of the Hittites, Sumerians, Assyrians, Babylonians, Persians, Greeks and Romans are in the dust bin of history


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and if not....how come?  My ancestors lived in teepees.  That would be my excuse....poor.
> ...



So are you saying that none of your relatives fought in any of the wars involving America since the 1940's?

Dude.  We all have long ancestries.  Your ancestry is no more glorious than anyone else's.  Maybe I'll go to hell for saying that, but it's a fact.

This is America.  We celebrate everyone's heritage. Have you noticed that it's quite diverse here, and you're not alone?


----------



## JStone (Nov 29, 2011)

mskafka said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Sorry but my ancestry is the most glorious.

Winston Churchill


> We owe to the Jews in the Christian revelation a system of ethics, which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all other wisdom and learning put together. On that system and by that faith there has been built out of the wreck of the Roman Empire the whole of our existing civilization


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



What explains much of your behavior, now?  One of my dearest friends is Jewish, and is a WELL-RESPECTED physician....and well-known in the US for her research.  Why is it that she isn't as delusional as you?  

You often make jokes about others playing video games all day long, when I see you on here EVERYTIME I log on.  It must be your job?  

You are 2+% of the population of this country.  What are you afraid of?  Is your mission to inform the American people of how evil Islam is?  It seems to be your obsession?  

America supports you.  Do you doubt that?  Are you looking for people who dislike Jews?  Most of us prefer a harmonious coexistence.  Are you willing to live this way?  Or are you going to shit on the other probably 80% who protect you, and support you?  

What is your agenda?  Many Muslims hate America.  Some of it with cause...like shooting down an Iranian civilian airliner (sadly, PanAm 103 paid for that-God Bless their souls), we ousted Iran's (popular) leader and replaced him with the Shah, we allegedly supported Iraq in the Iraq-Iran war.  Should we expect them to just walk up and shake our hands?

I will not support decimating a country, ever.  My religion does not teach that.


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

I know that this isn't part of the Torah or the Talmud, but I'll quote it anyway:

1 John 4:7  Beloved, let us love one another, for love is from God, and whoever loves has been born of God and knows God.


----------



## JStone (Nov 29, 2011)

mskafka said:


> Many Muslims hate America.  Some of it with cause



What was the cause for Muslims to hate America in the 18th century?



> ...One cannot get around what [Thomas] Jefferson heard when he went with John Adams to wait upon Tripoli&#8217;s ambassador to London in March 1785. When they inquired by what right the Barbary states preyed upon American shipping, enslaving both crews and passengers, America&#8217;s two foremost envoys were informed that &#8220;it was written in the Koran, that all Nations who should not have acknowledged their authority were sinners, that it was their right and duty to make war upon whoever they could find and to make Slaves of all they could take as prisoners, and that every Mussulman who should be slain in battle was sure to go to Paradise.&#8221; (It is worth noting that the United States played no part in the Crusades, or in the Catholic reconquista of Andalusia.)
> 
> Jefferson Versus the Muslim Pirates by Christopher Hitchens, City Journal Spring 2007


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > Many Muslims hate America.  Some of it with cause
> ...



If you're going to quote what I write, please use the entire quote; otherwise, you make it sound as if I've said something different than what I intended to say.  Please!  Thank you!  

I'll get back to you on this.  It's dinnertime.  Thank you for....if nothing more than a distorted view of history, and not answering my questions about the sacrifices in the military that your family....(didn't make?).  Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JStone (Nov 29, 2011)

mskafka said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



I'm always amenable to educating the ignorant like yourself about history, such as the important Jewish role in the American Revolutionary War you were clueless about


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

The American Revolution: Haym Salomon

If you're referring to Haym Salomon, he was a slave owner, died peniless, and his contribution to the Revolutionary War has been "greatly exaggerated".  

And the US Department of Interior didn't have issues with our American Jewish population, the last time I checked.


----------



## JStone (Nov 29, 2011)

mskafka said:


> The American Revolution: Haym Salomon
> 
> If you're referring to Haym Salomon, he was a slave owner, died peniless, and his contribution to the Revolutionary War has been "greatly exaggerated".



*George Washington Letter to the Hebrew Congregation at Newport, August 1790, the first synagogue in America called the Touro, acknowledging the role of the Jewish American community in the American Revolutionary War, including financing the war *Papers of George Washington .   


> May the children of the stock of Abraham who dwell in this land continue to merit and enjoy the good will of the other inhabitants--while every one shall sit in safety under his own vine and fig tree and there shall be none to make him afraid.
> 
> May the father of all mercies scatter light, and not darkness, upon our paths, and make us all in our several vocations useful here, and in His own due time and way everlastingly happy.
> 
> G. Washington



*Haym Salomon *The American Revolution: Haym Salomon


> Salomon (sometimes written as Solomon and Solomons in period documents) was a Polish-born Jewish immigrant to America who played an important role in financing the Revolution. When the war began, Salomon was operating as a financial broker in New York City. He seems to have been drawn early to the Patriot side and was arrested by the British as a spy in 1776. He was pardoned and used by the British as an interpreter with their German troops. Salomon, however, continued to help prisoners of the British escape and encouraged German soldiers to desert. Arrested again in 1778, he was sentenced to death, but managed to escape to the rebel capital of Philadelphia, where he resumed his career as a broker and dealer in securities. He soon became broker to the French consul and paymaster to French troops in America.
> 
> Salomon arrived in Philadelphia as the Continental Congress was struggling to raise money to support the war. Congress had no powers of direct taxation and had to rely on requests for money directed to the states, which were mostly refused. The government had no choice but to borrow money and was ultimately bailed out only by loans from the French and Dutch governments. Government finances were in a chaotic state in 1781 when Congress appointed former Congressman Robert Morris superintendent of finances. Morris established the Bank of North America and proceeded to finance the Yorktown campaign of Washington and Rochambeau. Morris relied on public-spirited financiers like Salomon to subscribe to the bank, find purchasers for government bills of exchange, and lend their own money to the government.
> 
> ...



*Haym Salomon Patriot Banker of the American Revolution*
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Haym-Salomon-Patriot-American-Revolution/dp/0823966291[/ame]



*Robert Morris, George Washington & Haym Salomon Statue *


> The government of the united states
> which gives bigotry no sanction to persecution
> no assisstance requires that they who live under
> its protection should demean themselves as good citizens
> ...


----------



## mskafka (Nov 29, 2011)

What would the US Department of the Interior have to gain by lying to the American public?  But let's go further, shall we?  

Papers of George Washington



> May the Children of the Stock of Abraham, who dwell in this land, continue to merit and enjoy the good will of the other Inhabitants; while every one shall sit in safety under his own vine and figtree, and there shall be none to make him afraid.


How do you interpret this?

  Clearly, George Washington was speaking of the Jewish people, who were then living in the newly-formed nation.  He seemed to convey that Jews had the right to be treated well, and fairly by the other inhabitants of the newly formed nation.  And that everyone (Jews, Gentiles, and Native Americans) should be free to be left alone and not be intimidated by others.  Of course this didn't turn out to be the case, but everything happens for a reason.  

Still waiting for the financier reference.


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 30, 2011)

mskafka said:


> _I don't give a shit who the muslims sided with._


Au contraire, it's indeed an interesting study! We have some pics of arab nazis someplace, bth..


mskafka said:


> _  Save your bullshit propaganda for someone who cares._


Arab nazis can't be bullshitt, of course.


mskafka said:


> _ The fact remains that the US, UK, and Canada among others saved your heritage....and you know it.  So stop shitting on us every chance you get._


The magnificient me can't defecate on myself, of course. Who's "us" to shitt on, bth?


----------



## JStone (Nov 30, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > _I don't give a shit who the muslims sided with._
> ...



*Arab Islamic Scholar Bernard Lewis*...

Then came the Third Reich, connections to the Arab world and, later, to other Muslim countries. Now that the German archives are open, we know that within weeks of Hitler&#8217;s coming to power in 1933, the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem got in touch with the German consul general in Jerusalem, Doctor Heinrich Wolff, and offered his services. It is interesting that the common image of the Germans pursuing the Arabs is the reverse of what happened. The Arabs were pursuing the Germans.

The Germans turned their attention more seriously to the Arabs, responding at last to their approaches, and from then on the relationship developed very swiftly.

In 1940 the French surrender gave the Nazis new opportunities for action in the Arab world. In Vichy-controlled Syria they were able for a while to establish an intelligence and propaganda base in the heart of the Arab East. From Syria they extended their activities to Iraq, where they helped to establish a pro-Nazi regime headed by Rashid Ali al-Gailani. This was overthrown by the British, and Rashid Ali went to join his friend the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem in Berlin, where he remained as Hitler&#8217;s guest until the end of the war. In the last days of Rashid Ali&#8217;s regime, on the first and second of June 1941, soldiers and civilians launched murderous attacks on the ancient Jewish community in Baghdad. This was followed by a series of such attacks in other Arab cities, both in the Middle East and in North Africa.

In answer to a question from Rashid Ali as to whether anti-Semitism was also directed against Arabs, because they were part of the Semitic family, Professor Walter Gross, director of the Race Policy Office of the Nazi Party, explained with great emphasis, in a letter dated October 17, 1942, that this was not the case and that anti-Semitism was concerned wholly and exclusively with Jews. On the contrary, he observed, the Nazis had always shown sympathy and support for the Arab cause against the Jews. In the course of his letter, he even remarked that the expression &#8220;anti-Semitism, which has been used for decades in Europe by the anti-Jewish movement, was incorrect since this movement was directed exclusively against Jewry, and not against other peoples who speak a Semitic language.&#8221;

This apparently caused some concern in Nazi circles, and a little later a committee was formed that suggested that the Führer&#8217;s speeches and his book Mein Kampf should be revised to adopt the term &#8220;anti-Jewish&#8221; instead of &#8220;anti-Semitic&#8221; so as not to offend &#8220;our Arab friends.&#8221; The Führer did not agree, and this proposal was not accepted. There was still no great problem in German-Arab relations before, during, and even for a while after the war. 

The Nazi propaganda impact was immense. We see it in Arabic memoirs of the period, and of course in the foundation of the Ba&#8217;ath party. We use the word &#8220;party&#8221; in speaking of the Ba&#8217;ath in the same sense in which one speaks of the Fascist, Nazi, or Communist parties&#8212;not a party in the Western sense, an organization for seeking votes and winning elections, but a party as part of the apparatus of government, particularly concerned with indoctrination and repression. And anti-Semitism, European-style, became a very important part of that indoctrination. The basis was there. A certain amount of translated literature was there. It became much more important after the events of 1948, when the humiliated Arabs drew comfort from the doctrine of the Jews as a source of cosmic evil. This continued and grew with subsequent Arab defeats, particularly after the ultimate humiliation of the 1967 war, which Israel won in less than a week.

The growth of European-style anti-Semitism in the Arab world derived in the main from this feeling of humiliation and the need therefore to ascribe to the Jews a role very different from their traditional role in Arab folklore and much closer to that of the anti-Semitic prototypes. By now the familiar themes of European anti-Semitism&#8212;the blood libel, the protocols of Zion, the international Jewish conspiracy, and the rest&#8212;have become standard fare in much of the Arab world, in the schoolroom, the pulpit, the media, and even on the Internet. It is bitterly ironic that these themes have been adopted by previously immune Muslims precisely at a time when in Europe they have become an embarrassment even to anti-Semites.


----------



## mskafka (Nov 30, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > _I don't give a shit who the muslims sided with._
> ...



That would be the Americans who've actually defended this nation by serving in the military in peacetime and wartime.  Most of my family did.  Have you?  

I actually tried, but have ventricular arrhythmias, so I was permanently disqualified.  Did you try?  Or were you too chickenshit?  Let me guess....too cowardly.


----------



## JStone (Nov 30, 2011)

mskafka said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Islime calls for war against infidel states and the imposition of sharia law ruled by islimic rulers.

Get out your pitchfork!


----------



## docmauser1 (Nov 30, 2011)

mskafka said:


> _That would be the Americans who've actually defended this nation by serving in the military in peacetime and wartime.  Most of my family did.  Have you?  I actually tried, but have ventricular arrhythmias, so I was permanently disqualified.  Did you try?  Or were you too chickenshit?  Let me guess....too cowardly._


Drivel.


----------



## mskafka (Nov 30, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > _That would be the Americans who've actually defended this nation by serving in the military in peacetime and wartime.  Most of my family did.  Have you?  I actually tried, but have ventricular arrhythmias, so I was permanently disqualified.  Did you try?  Or were you too chickenshit?  Let me guess....too cowardly._
> ...



Drivel, huh?  So in other words, no you have not served, or attempted to serve.

JStone quote: 

"Sorry but my ancestry is the most glorious."

So that automatically absolves you of any responsibility to US national security.
But you won't hesistate to send others to do the work that you are afraid to do.  

The audacity of you two is incredible!  If you're so interested in US and world defense, run to your nearest marine corps recruiter and tell them that you want to enlist tomorrow.  I'm sure that they would be happy to have you.  And if they can't get you on the plane to Parris Island tomorrow; they'll make it happen asap.


----------



## mskafka (Nov 30, 2011)

Uncle Sam wants you!


----------



## JStone (Nov 30, 2011)

mskafka said:


> Uncle Sam wants you!



My Jewish People fought in the American Revolutionary War.  You were late to the party


----------



## Ropey (Nov 30, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > Uncle Sam wants you!
> ...


----------



## mskafka (Nov 30, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > Uncle Sam wants you!
> ...



Yes, but that was in the 1700's.  Come on, man!  Join the party, NOW!

If you're lucky, you'll get 3 hots, and a cot.  Whaddaya say?


----------



## mskafka (Nov 30, 2011)

Ropey said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



That's as funny as a Reader's Digest joke.


----------



## JStone (Nov 30, 2011)

mskafka said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Israel helps keep America safe.  The muslimes, not so much.


----------



## mskafka (Nov 30, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Okay...I'll agree somewhat with that statement.


----------



## mskafka (Nov 30, 2011)

But if one is going to wave the war banner, then you need to be willing to participate.  It's easy to sit behind a computer and proclaim that we need to blow a country off the map.  If you're so passionate about it.  Go help with the cause...on the front line.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 30, 2011)

mskafka said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



If you want to agree with GayStone on something agree that he is a Islamophobic bigot. Israel only takes trillions of dollars from us and gives us back nothing but problems and disrespect.


----------



## mskafka (Nov 30, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...




This article?  I read it.  And I will agree that this was indeed wrong. 





> (JERUSALEM)  Israel announced Wednesday that it would release tens of millions of dollars of tax funds owed to the Palestinians, ending a standoff that the Palestinians say has caused grave damage to their fragile economy.





> The move followed heavy pressure from the United States, United Nations and Europe on Israel to free the money.




Read more: Israel to Release Funds Owed to Palestine - TIME 

Israel to Release Funds Owed to Palestine - TIME

JStone, do you agree that this was a just thing to do?


----------



## mskafka (Nov 30, 2011)

And it has nothing to do with taking sides.  It has everything to do with what's right, and what's wrong.

Right and wrong....pretty much black and white.


----------



## JStone (Nov 30, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...






Your nose is growing, pinocchio.  It's obvious you're a closet case, but, try to keep  your gay thoughts to yourself, perve.

Israel has a $200 billion GDP, the 40th largest economy in the world.  Israelis buy upwards of $15 billion in US products annually, making Israel one of the US's largest export markets, while poor shits like you buy from China.
*
Israeli innovators build new 'Silicon Valley'*
Israeli innovators build new 'Silicon Valley'


> With a concentration of start-ups just behind that of Silicon Valley and an impressive pool of engineers, Israel is becoming the new standard for high-tech, with a unique business model.
> 
> A handout picture made available by the France-Israel Foundation shows David Kadouch (L), product manager for Google Israel, speaking to French bloggers in Haifa on June 20. With a concentration of start-ups just behind that of Silicon Valley and an impressive pool of engineers, Israel is becoming the new standard for high-tech, with a unique business model.
> 
> ...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 30, 2011)

JStone said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



lol Israel has one hand on our wallet and the other is punching us in the balls. how do you know what I buy?


----------



## mskafka (Nov 30, 2011)

It's a pretty fragile time to be screwing around with billions of people who support you.  We're supposed to be allies...remember?


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 30, 2011)

mskafka said:


> And it has nothing to do with taking sides.  It has everything to do with what's right, and what's wrong.
> 
> Right and wrong....pretty much black and white.



lol love George Carlin


----------



## JStone (Nov 30, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



You're allowed to be dumb, Bullshitseeker.  Israel has a $200 billion GDP, the 40th largest economy in the world.  Us military aid to Israel is merely about 1% of GDP.

Read, learn, dummy...

*Israel: Startup Nation *


> Israel, sometimes referred to as "Startup Nation", is a hub of entrepreneurship...Located at the heart of the Middle East, right between Asia and Africa, it has close trade relations with both Europe and North America, which contribute to its success.
> 
> With a population of 7.6 million, yet roughly the worlds 40th largest economy, Israel enjoys a technologically advanced economy, brimming with entrepreneurial activity. Israel benefits from a large and diverse immigrant population with ties all over the world. The citizenry is highly educated and cosmopolitan, and serves as a valuable resource for advancements in high technology. Venture capital and startups are part of the local culture, and more Israeli companies are listed on NASDAQ than from any other country outside of North America, China following closely.
> 
> ...


 
*KPMG: Israel Spreading Its Wings, Growing Internationally  *


> Israel has a dynamic, technologically advanced market economy, with a GDP of approximately US$200 billion. Over the past five years, GDP has grown by an average of five percent annually, while inflation has been near zero and the Israeli Shekel has remained stable versus the US Dollar. The Bank of Israel's interest rate is at a record low, at 0.5 percent, and is among the lowest in the world. Raw materials (excluding diamonds and fuels), constitute 40 percent of total imports, while manufacturing (low-to-high technology products and services), constitutes 87 percent of total exports. In addition, there are more Israeli-domiciled companies traded on NASDAQ (currently 63) than in any country outside the US.
> 
> The country's entrepreneurial and competitive environment is underpinned by a number of cultural and social factors. Education is one of the key drivers with high numbers of science and engineering students graduating each year - Israel boasts a ratio of 135 scientists per 100,000 workers, the highest in the world
> 
> ...


----------



## mskafka (Nov 30, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > And it has nothing to do with taking sides.  It has everything to do with what's right, and what's wrong.
> ...



Carlin was the man.  He told it like it was.


----------



## BOBO (Nov 30, 2011)

...the patriot act.





JStone said:


> With 60 Islamic countries and 1.5 billion Muhammadans in the world, in the last, say, 500  years, what are the important scientific discoveries, medical inventions, cures for diseases, innovations in information technology and biotechnology and green technology, contributions in the arts, music, literature and poetry and advances in democratic principles and advances in human rights for which we can be thankful to allah?
> 
> There must be a prodigious list since allah is the greatest [aka allahu akbar].


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 1, 2011)

mskafka said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...


Of course!


mskafka said:


> _huh?_


Ugh-uh.


mskafka said:


> _  So in other words, no you have not served, or attempted to serve._


In other words, we're in and a total loss too, and try wildass-guess grandstanding riding alleged family and ms history as proof of anything, aren't we?


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> _Israel only takes trillions of dollars from us and gives us back nothing but problems and disrespect._


Lighten up, tax-thumping folks, it's chinese tax money, anyway, with problems and disrespect thereof.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Full of shit, full of shit, full of shit.  And you and your buddy are delusional.  
Shitting on the "gentiles"-a HUGE population on earth.  Not too smart, buddy.  Do you really want to go there?  Huh? Huh?


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

mskafka said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Who gave the "gentiles" Jesus Christ?  The Jews.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

> In other words, we're in and a total loss too, and try wildass-guess grandstanding riding alleged family and ms history as proof of anything, aren't we?



Mauser; talking to you is seriously like interviewing a schizophrenic.  It's like reading "word salad".  I guess in your mind, though, it sounds brilliant.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4b-_bNsajY]TRUE STORY - Interview with Schizophrenic Man - YouTube[/ame]

My imagination of you.


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

mskafka said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Who has made most of the important scientific discoveries? The Jews.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > docmauser1 said:
> ...



Jesus was Jewish????  Wow!  I've only known that for about 30 years.  Thank you for letting me in on this huge secret.  

I wouldn't say that you "gave" to us.  Unless you are God.  Are you God?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 1, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> lol Israel has one hand on our wallet and the other is punching us in the balls. how do you know what I buy?



You are a bigot and a moron - no wonder you're a leftist.


LOOK OUT - there's a JOOOOOO under your bed!


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

mskafka said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Rabbi Jesus wasn't merely Jewish.  He was King of the Jews.  No need for the gentiles to thank the Jews for Jesus Christ.  We're givers.


----------



## Jos (Dec 1, 2011)

What Has Je ho va Brought The World?


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> What Has Je ho va Brought The World?



Puta, what has your shithiole spain given the world except cheap prostitutes, sexually transmitted diseases and hotel maids?


----------



## Jos (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > What Has Je ho va Brought The World?
> ...



You should have used a condom


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



You should have been aborted, puta.  Too bad the rusty coat hanger didn't work. Stop blowing the touristas and start cleaning the hotel rooms, puta.


----------



## Jos (Dec 1, 2011)

Allah and Je Ho Va are one and the same, are they not


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Yes, he had a crown of thorns placed onto his head.  He was beaten.  He was spat on; and was ridiculed by the other Jews: "JESUS! King of the JEWS!", while bowing at him ridiculously.  Oh, and there was the sign placed at the top of the cross.  

If one has ever attended a Christian Church, or has simply been breathing, aware, and vertical...they are aware of this history.  

We don't thank you for him.  And MOST of us don't hate you for torturing and killing him.  It is what it is, and it happened.  But no thanks are necessary.


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> Allah and Je Ho Va are one and the same, are they not



Puta, do some muslime adult breast feeding and you'll feel better about yourself.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 1, 2011)

docmauser1 said:


> Lighten up, tax-thumping folks, it's chinese tax money, anyway, with problems and disrespect thereof.



China has cut us off. New debt is floated on T-Bills.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> Who gave the "gentiles" Jesus Christ?  The Jews.



Dude, you HAVE to be blushing to post shit like that....


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Who gave the "gentiles" Jesus Christ?  The Jews.
> ...



Jesus was born a Jew, lived life as a Jew and died a Jew.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > What Has Je ho va Brought The World?
> ...



Hotel maids, eh?  Wrong country, asshole.  You're thousands of miles off.


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

mskafka said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Enjoy your MS


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Allah and Je Ho Va are one and the same, are they not
> ...



Schizophrenic word salad.  Both you and MOUSER should consider haldol.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Yeah....fuck you, motherfucker.  Enjoy paying my medical bills with your taxes if I become unable to work.  Hopefully necrotizing faciitis will attack your scrotum (when you finally pop that boil on your ass, and spread thoughout your groin.  

Then it's buh-bye to all the "equipment".  Karma's a bitch, mephistopheles.  And you'll be chasing every lump and blemish....good.


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

mskafka said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> Jesus was born a Jew, lived life as a Jew and died a Jew.



To claim the Jews gave the world Jesus would be like claiming that Adolf Hitler gave the world Anne Frank.


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus was born a Jew, lived life as a Jew and died a Jew.
> ...



Oh, that's right, muslimes think Jesus was a muslime.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone.....I'm so glad that you think that multiple sclerosis is amusing.  You'd better be praying to G_d that you don't get cursed with it.  Or anal HPV?  

Someone, at some point, taught you that humility is a bad thing.  And when you have none, eventually, you're going to fall on your ass..... HARD.  Read more history...other than about your "most glorious" people.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



WOW, dude.  You really are truly ignorant about religions, other than your own.  You don't read much...do you?  They believe he was a prophet...yes.

Has it ever crossed your closed mind, that may God reached out to people across the globe in different forms.  Perhaps most religions were a specific culture's perception of God?


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

mskafka said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



muslimes believe Jesus was a muslime prophet, dink.  Only problem: Jesus lived 500+ years before islime was concocted by the pedophile mahomet 

Enjoy your MS


----------



## Jos (Dec 1, 2011)

> In Islam, Jesus (Arabic: &#1593;&#1610;&#1587;&#1609;* &#703;&#298;s&#257 is considered to be a Messenger of God and the Masih (Messiah) who was sent to guide the Children of Israel (ban&#299; isr&#257;'&#299;l) with a new scripture, the Inj&#299;l or Gospel.[1] The belief in Jesus (and all other messengers of God) is required in Islam, and a requirement of being a Muslim. The Qur'an mentions Jesus twenty-five times, more often, by name, than Muhammad.


Jesus in Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

RStone= ASPERGER'S DISORDER HOMEPAGE


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> > In Islam, Jesus (Arabic: &#1593;&#1610;&#1587;&#1609;* &#703;&#298;s&#257 is considered to be a Messenger of God and the Masih (Messiah) who was sent to guide the Children of Israel (ban&#299; isr&#257;'&#299;l) with a new scripture, the Inj&#299;l or Gospel.[1] The belief in Jesus (and all other messengers of God) is required in Islam, and a requirement of being a Muslim. The Qur'an mentions Jesus twenty-five times, more often, by name, than Muhammad.
> 
> 
> Jesus in Islam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



Puta, did you fly to Jerusalem to meet the muslime Jesus along with the pedophile mahomet on al buraq the winged mule with the woman's head and peacock's tail?


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Oh, I shall enjoy it.  And when I die....you won't have to read anything from this dink again.  I used to swim, hike, rock climb, rappel, whitewater raft, kayak, snow ski....I guess we'll see from now on.  

It's fun, really.  It's not the death sentence it was, say, 50 years ago. But it's still unpredictable.  I'll go to the grave knowing that I served my fellow man.  I've been in EMS for 17 years.  So, I've served something other than my own interests.  Self-aggrandizement?  You're damned right!  What have you done?  

(And the insults will begin...how much has been contributed, all the accomplishments of your people, yadda, yadda, yadda.)  Have you ever had to tell a family member that their dead relative cannot be saved?  Ever walked in flood waters with dead bodies?  Ever worked a cardiac arrest on a friend or a family member?  Ever seen a truck loaded with logs pulled off the top of a car with people inside (what's left of them)?  I've paid my dues, as have most of the others that you insult in here.

But I'll enjoy my MS, GB, brain tumor, or whatever the hell this is.  Might as well laugh.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Jesus, Moses and Abraham are all considered Muslims in the Quran.


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

mskafka said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Bad things happen to bad people like you.  Good riddance.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> Oh, that's right, muslimes think Jesus was a muslime.



He was a Jew, who said he was the Messiah and fulfilled the Jewish faith, for which the Jews killed him.*

Standard Disclaimer: I've seen no evidence that Jesus actually existed, the above is simply the story from the Bible.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



I'm bad because I disagree with you.  You must not have many friends, DAYUM.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 1, 2011)

mskafka said:


> WOW, dude.  You really are truly ignorant about religions, other than your own.  You don't read much...do you?  They believe he was a prophet...yes.
> 
> Has it ever crossed your closed mind, that may God reached out to people across the globe in different forms.  Perhaps most religions were a specific culture's perception of God?



If there were a god, I sincerely doubt he would use a Highwayman and warlord like Muhammad to "reach out" to people. (Reach out, reach out and kill someone, reach out, reach out and just say infidel..)

Muhammad has FAR more in common with Attila the Hun and Genghis Khan than he doew with Jesus Christ.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

http://[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg&feature=related]Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, that's right, muslimes think Jesus was a muslime.
> ...



The Romans killed Jesus.

4 Gospels pretty much verify Jesus existed.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > WOW, dude.  You really are truly ignorant about religions, other than your own.  You don't read much...do you?  They believe he was a prophet...yes.
> ...



Yes, but there are many more religions that aren't violent-Buddhism, Hinduism, Jainism, Shinto- I don't now, and never will believe that all Muslims are inherently bad.  We have nasties in every religion.

I recently had a coworker tell me that "we are doing Muslim children a favor by killing them."  I felt the hair stand up on my neck.  

If one claims that they belong to ANY religion and make such sadistic statement; their understanding of their own scriptures is murky at best.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> The Romans killed Jesus.



Per the request of the Sanhedrin.



> 4 Gospels pretty much verify Jesus existed.



I have 7 seasons of Star Trek DS9 that verify a wormhole to the gamma quadrant exists.

Still, I'm pretty sure it doesn't.....


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > The Romans killed Jesus.
> ...



You're allowed to be dumb.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 1, 2011)

mskafka said:


> Yes, but there are many more religions that aren't violent-Buddhism, Hinduism, Jainism, Shinto- I don't now, and never will believe that all Muslims are inherently bad.  We have nasties in every religion.



Buddhism and Hinduism are very violent. Until recently, Hindus had the cute little custom of burning women alive with their dead husbands.  Buddhism with it's utter disregard for life, kills without remorse.



> I recently had a coworker tell me that "we are doing Muslim children a favor by killing them."  I felt the hair stand up on my neck.



We are killing Muslim children?



> If one claims that they belong to ANY religion and make such sadistic statement; their understanding of their own scriptures is murky at best.



I'm not a big fan of religion.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> You're allowed to be dumb.



That I don't share your faith in Commander Sisko doesn't make me dumb.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

Jstone just doesn't like to be challenged.


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > You're allowed to be dumb.
> ...



Uneducated, if not dumb.  In your case, prolly both


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



So you believe that Jesus was real; you just don't believe that he was the Messiah?  How many times have you actually read the New Testament, JJ?


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm not a big fan of religion.



You're a fan of liberty, dink?  Torah: "Proclaim Liberty Throughout The Land"


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but there are many more religions that aren't violent-Buddhism, Hinduism, Jainism, Shinto- I don't now, and never will believe that all Muslims are inherently bad.  We have nasties in every religion.
> ...



Yeah, I've seen the videos of self-immolation.  But we just don't hear much about them anymore.  Noooooooo, no.  Now it's the Jewish population vs. the Muslim population, and somehow, Christians get sandwiched in between.  Or Israel, vs. Iran (or whomever) and America stands and watches to see what's going to happen next.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

JStone said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a big fan of religion.
> ...



Were you raised Jewish?  He's quoting the Torah to you.  Just wondering.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 1, 2011)

mskafka said:


> Yeah, I've seen the videos of self-immolation.



I don't mean that.

I mean Sati.

Sati (practice) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The rumor is that a Brahman complained at the British prohibition of throwing the widow on the funeral pyre, saying it was a Hindu tradition. To which the British commander replied that they too had a tradition, of hanging men by the neck for killing women.



> But we just don't hear much about them anymore.  Noooooooo, no.  Now it's the Jewish population vs. the Muslim population, and somehow, Christians get sandwiched in between.



Nonsense.

Islam is at war against civilization.  They hate the Jews simply because Israel is a modern, civilized nation in the midst of the middle East shit hole. Islam is every bit as much at war against Christians as they are Jews. Any who deny the authority and dominion of Islam are targets.

JStone may be a troll, but he is right about Islam.



> Or Israel, vs. Iran (or whomever) and America stands and watches to see what's going to happen next.  It's ridiculous.



You don't view Iran as a threat? I remember 1978, Iran is an enemy of the United States.


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Islam is at war against civilization.  They hate the Jews simply because Israel is a modern, civilized nation in the midst of the middle East shit hole.



Not, exactly, though, not entirely untrue.  muslime hostility against Jews is part of islimic doctrine based on mahomet's hostility against the Jews for rejecting his absurd belief system.  So, too, muslime animosity against Christians, Zoroastrians and all infidels


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I've seen the videos of self-immolation.
> ...



I do remember, vaguely, the hostage situation.  I was 4, and I remember asking what a hostage was.  I was thinking, "sausage", in my head.


----------



## Jos (Dec 1, 2011)

I remember Iran in 1979, thats when they threw out the US installed Dictator



> The 1953 Iranian coup d'état (known in Iran as the 28 Mordad coup[3]) was the overthrow of the democratically elected government of Iranian Prime Minister Mohammad Mosaddegh on 19 August 1953, orchestrated by the intelligence agencies of the United Kingdom and the United States under the name TPAJAX Project.[4] The coup saw the transition of Mohammad-Rez&#257; Sh&#257;h Pahlavi from a constitutional monarch to an authoritarian one who relied heavily on United States support to hold on to power until his own overthrow in February 1979.[5]


1953 Iranian coup d'état - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> I remember Iran in 1979, thats when they threw out the US installed Dictator



And brought in a dictator 20,000 times worse.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> I remember Iran in 1979, thats when they threw out the US installed Dictator
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing about that is I keep hearing people tell me what a nice place Iran used to be before the Revolution, now Iran is a terrorist supporting state seeking nuclear weapons becoming more and more isolated by the day that also takes foreigners hostage every chance it gets and has no respect for foreign diplomats, hmmm, the Shah seems like a pussycat to me compared to the Ayatollahs and thugs that run the show over there now, just my opinion.


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> I remember Iran in 1979, thats when they threw out the US installed Dictator
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puta, you spics like the nice muslimes, si, puta? 

al Qaeda Claims Madrid Bombings
BBC NEWS | Europe | Al-Qaeda 'claims Madrid bombings'

ADIOS, MOTHERFUCKERS!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50CKRJUXjzc]Madrid Train Bombings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 1, 2011)

mskafka said:


> docmauser1 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...


Shouldn't that be addressed to a qualified nurse, or a mental care professional?


mskafka said:


> _And you and your buddy are delusional._


Who might that "buddy" be? Mr. "shogun"?


mskafka said:


> _Shitting on the "gentiles"-a HUGE population on earth._


That's what pigeons do, of course.


mskafka said:


> _Not too smart, buddy.  Do you really want to go there?_


Where?


mskafka said:


> _Huh? Huh?_


¿


----------



## mskafka (Dec 1, 2011)

Lesion found on my cervical spinal cord. yay


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

allah brought the world honor killings of muslimas raped, muslimas wanting a divorce and muslimas dressing in Levis and other Western clothes that bring "dishonor" ALLAHU AKBAR  

Sharia law does not punish honor killings.  


> Who Is Subject To Retaliation For Injurious Crimes
> Retaliation is obligatory against anyone who kills a human being purely intentionally and without right.
> 
> *The following are not subject to retaliation...
> A father or mother (or their father and mothers) for killing their offspring, or offspring's offspring *


----------



## docmauser1 (Dec 1, 2011)

mskafka said:


> _Mauser; talking to you is seriously like interviewing a schizophrenic._


Our professional advise would be recommending stopping talking to mirrors, of course.


----------



## Jos (Dec 1, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > I remember Iran in 1979, thats when they threw out the US installed Dictator
> ...


One mans terrorist, is another mans freedom fighter
There is NO proof Iran is seeking Nuclear weapons, and they Have signed the NPT, all there Nuclear research is supervised Israel on the other hand is known to have over 200 Nuclear war-heads and refuse's inspections
How many "foreigners" are being held hostage in Guantanamo?
Respect for diplomats? U.S. raid on the Iranian Liaison Office in Arbil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Shah a pussycat?   





> SAVAK  was the secret police, domestic security and intelligence service established by Iran's Mohammad Reza Shah on the recommendation of the British Government[citation needed] and with the help of the United States' Central Intelligence Agency (the CIA).[1] SAVAK operated from 1957 to 1979, when the Pahlavi dynasty was overthrown. SAVAK has been described as Iran's "most hated and feared institution" prior to the revolution of 1979 because of its practice of torturing and executing opponents of the Pahlavi regime


SAVAK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JStone (Dec 1, 2011)

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Puta, allah and the pedophile mahomet are terrorists. 

Quran 8:12: I will cast terror into the hearts of those who have disbelieved, so strike them over the necks, and smite over all their fingers and toes."


----------



## Jos (Dec 2, 2011)

When you insult Allah you Insult JAHOVA as there is only one God in both religions


----------



## JStone (Dec 2, 2011)

Jos said:


> When you insult Allah you Insult JAHOVA as there is only one God in both religions



Your allah is a fucking pagan moon god, shit-for-brains.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2011)

Jos said:


> When you insult Allah you Insult JAHOVA as there is only one God in both religions



Actually, Allah would be Satan from the Bible.

Jehovah was God. Allah was a created being, the Angel of Light, master of the Moon and the Stars. The Warlord Muhammad adopted the idol of the Moon God, Al-ilah (Hubal) as the central idol of Islam. Muslims travel the world to stand before idol and kiss it. The symbol of Islam is the crescent moon, the symbol of Al-ilah. (Who was called Ba-al by the Hebrews.)


----------



## JStone (Dec 2, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > When you insult Allah you Insult JAHOVA as there is only one God in both religions
> ...



Mahomet was an illiterate, cave-dwelling loser until he married his wealthy wife and learned the caravan trade that enabled him to become a hijacker and common crook like Tony Soprano.  He plagiarized the Torah and stole Jewish and Christian Patriarchs and Prophets and made them muslimes.  Only problem: Those Patriarchs and Prophets lived hundreds and even thousands of years before Mahomet was hatched and the vile cult of islime concocted.  When mahomet proclaimed himself a prophet [he could not perform one miracle], his own people in mecca laughed his ass out of town, literally.  Before relocating to Medina, mahomet went north with his "religion" and they threw rocks at him.  In medina, he could only get converts by threats and by promising the ignorant arabs virgins in paradise


----------



## mskafka (Dec 2, 2011)

Jesus loves you, jstoma.


----------



## JStone (Dec 2, 2011)

mskafka said:


> Jesus loves you, jstoma.



Jesus the Jew who loves thy neighbor as thyself, not Jesus the muslime shahid who kills infidels allahu akbar.


----------

